# Ahmadinejad smacks down Obama



## ScreamingEagle

*Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*

Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.

"Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.

"Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."


Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com


----------



## HUGGY

ScreamingEagle said:


> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com



*Ahmadinejad smacks down Obama 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology

*

Is this your fantasy?


----------



## Sarah G

ScreamingEagle said:


> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com




That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.  

You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.


----------



## RodISHI

Ahmadman, is just blowing smoke.


----------



## MaggieMae

So you're siding with Achmedinejad?


----------



## MaggieMae

RodISHI said:


> Ahmadman, is just blowing smoke.



It makes me wonder what kind of rant he would have gone on had Obama kow-towed to Republican demands to take a STRONGER stance toward the little dictator.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Sarah G said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
Click to expand...


Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...


----------



## RodISHI

MaggieMae said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadman, is just blowing smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder what kind of rant he would have gone on had Obama kow-towed to Republican demands to take a STRONGER stance toward the little dictator.
Click to expand...

Ahmadman, is going to scream no matter what to deflect attention away from himself and his goons.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
Click to expand...



Are you really this dense?

The point wasn't to sooth Ahmadinejads feelings.  The point was to avoid it resonating with the Iranian people when Ahmadinejad went off on his anti-American rants.


----------



## sealybobo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
Click to expand...


Actually, Reza Aslan says Obama is doing the perfect thing regarding Iran.  

Reza Aslan | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

Reza Aslan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Watch the interview and listen to what he has to say.  And then if you still feel the same way, then you are a right wing political hack that will say Obama is wrong no matter what he does.


----------



## caterpillar

Why did you re-paste the same two paragraphs over and over?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> 
> The point wasn't to sooth Ahmadinejads feelings.  The point was to avoid it resonating with the Iranian people when Ahmadinejad went off on his anti-American rants.
Click to expand...


And look how far it got him....and gee, don't you think the Iranians know better.....?

Obama's point was to take a neutral stance....he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...

....the real point is either Obama sides with democracy or he doesn't....he sure has been taking a back seat approach to it...in more ways than one....instead of acting like the leader of the free world....perhaps we should now give that position to the prez of France?


----------



## caterpillar

Sarah G said:


> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.



Shut you dumb feminist SHIT (and that goes for your dumb neo-conservative pals too).

IRAN IS NOT GOING TO LET CRIMINAL MOBS OVERTURN AN ELECTION RESULT BY RIOTING IN THE STREETS.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

caterpillar said:


> Why did you re-paste the same two paragraphs over and over?


sorry, not intentional.  corrected now.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

caterpillar said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut you dumb feminist SHIT (and that goes for your dumb neo-conservative pals too).
> 
> IRAN IS NOT GOING TO LET CRIMINAL MOBS OVERTURN AN ELECTION RESULT BY RIOTING IN THE STREETS.
Click to expand...


"criminal mobs"? .....please explain


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> 
> The point wasn't to sooth Ahmadinejads feelings.  The point was to avoid it resonating with the Iranian people when Ahmadinejad went off on his anti-American rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And look how far it got him....and gee, don't you think the Iranians know better.....?
Click to expand...


I do think the Iranians know better.  Which is why it was imperative for him NOT to involve us in the election, or the results.  Its one thing to condemn an election (which may, or may not have been flawed), but its another to condemn massive violence.  Obama condemned the second, and not the first, which is exactly as he should have.  

And nothing Obama is going to do is going to "get" him anything here.  It might really fuck everything up, but nothing he does is going to help.  



> Obama's point was to take a neutral stance....he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...



He took a neutral stance *on the outcome of the election* which is exactly as it should be.  Right...he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything.  He is just timid and weak and scared.  Because taking partial ownership over GM is such a weak and pussy move to do.  



> ....the real point is either Obama sides with democracy or he doesn't....he sure has been taking a back seat approach to it...in more ways than one....instead of acting like the leader of the free world....perhaps we should now give that position to the prez of France?



Either sides with Democracy or he doesn't?  No.  This is a bullshit black and white way of seeing the world.  Neither side was completely democratic in this election.  So he should encourage the Iranian people to revolt?  Thats, frankly, an incredibly stupid idea.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> caterpillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut you dumb feminist SHIT (and that goes for your dumb neo-conservative pals too).
> 
> IRAN IS NOT GOING TO LET CRIMINAL MOBS OVERTURN AN ELECTION RESULT BY RIOTING IN THE STREETS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "criminal mobs"? .....please explain
Click to expand...



Well, technically they are criminals.  Just goes to show that things aren't black and white.


----------



## xotoxi

If Obama was to say:

_"This morning, I read the comments made by Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad that I should stay out of Iran's business and that I should issue him an apology.  Well, I will not issue an apology, but I will offer two words for Mr. Ahmadinejad: 'FUCK YOU!'"_

...would people around here be happy or outraged?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

> I do think the Iranians know better. Which is why it was imperative for him NOT to involve us in the election, or the results. Its one thing to condemn an election (which may, or may not have been flawed), but its another to condemn massive violence. Obama condemned the second, and not the first, which is exactly as he should have.



Obama dragged his feet on condemning the violence....he didn't say anything until the polls showed that Americans didn't like his silence...

....the Big O was a day late and a dollar short...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> I do think the Iranians know better. Which is why it was imperative for him NOT to involve us in the election, or the results. Its one thing to condemn an election (which may, or may not have been flawed), but its another to condemn massive violence. Obama condemned the second, and not the first, which is exactly as he should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dragged his feet on condemning the violence....he didn't say anything until the polls showed that Americans didn't like his silence...
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  He condemned it early, and warned the Iranian regime plenty of times.

Oh, and where it actually matters, he did things.  Surely you know about what he did for Twitter, yes?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> I do think the Iranians know better. Which is why it was imperative for him NOT to involve us in the election, or the results. Its one thing to condemn an election (which may, or may not have been flawed), but its another to condemn massive violence. Obama condemned the second, and not the first, which is exactly as he should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dragged his feet on condemning the violence....he didn't say anything until the polls showed that Americans didn't like his silence...
> 
> ....the Big O was a day late and a dollar short...
Click to expand...


Oh...and please cite the polls that say Americans didn't like his "silence".


----------



## HUGGY

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> 
> The point wasn't to sooth Ahmadinejads feelings.  The point was to avoid it resonating with the Iranian people when Ahmadinejad went off on his anti-American rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And look how far it got him....and gee, don't you think the Iranians know better.....?
> 
> Obama's point was to take a neutral stance....he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...
> 
> ....the real point is either Obama sides with democracy or he doesn't....he sure has been taking a back seat approach to it...in more ways than one....instead of acting like the leader of the free world....perhaps we should now give that position to the prez of France?
Click to expand...


*he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...

*

I can relate.  It's one of those hard to get motivated days.  I'm sure that after 100 plus days of listening to all the fake patriots whine ...he might want to step back before he gets PO'd and sends the FBI out to waterboard you mutherfuckers.


----------



## Kent.Neidhold

This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him. 
There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.


----------



## auditor0007

caterpillar said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut you dumb feminist SHIT (and that goes for your dumb neo-conservative pals too).
> 
> IRAN IS NOT GOING TO LET CRIMINAL MOBS OVERTURN AN ELECTION RESULT BY RIOTING IN THE STREETS.
Click to expand...


You really are not that bright if you think this is just about the election of a tool to the real power.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the Iranians know better. Which is why it was imperative for him NOT to involve us in the election, or the results. Its one thing to condemn an election (which may, or may not have been flawed), but its another to condemn massive violence. Obama condemned the second, and not the first, which is exactly as he should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dragged his feet on condemning the violence....he didn't say anything until the polls showed that Americans didn't like his silence...
> 
> ....the Big O was a day late and a dollar short...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and please cite the polls that say Americans didn't like his "silence".
Click to expand...


Americans are saying Obama is not tough enough on Iran....and North Korea.....66% overall.   His weak response about the Iranian elections certainly was not "tough".



> Most Americans -- including majorities of Democrats, Republicans and independents -- say President Obama has not been tough enough on North Korea and Iran.
> 
> A FOX News poll released Monday finds more than two-thirds of Americans say Obama has not been tough enough on North Korea (69 percent), while some 15 percent think his actions have been "about right" and 3 percent think he has been too tough.
> 
> Sizable majorities of Democrats (65 percent), Republicans (78 percent) and independents (61 percent) agree Obama should be tougher on North Korea. Among those voters who backed Obama in the 2008 presidential election, 59 percent say he has not been tough enough.
> 
> North Korea test-fired short-range missiles on two separate occasions in May. President Obama denounced the tests as a "grave threat to the peace and security of the world." And last week, in response to the tests, the United Nations Security Council expanded international sanctions against North Korea.
> 
> On Iran, the findings are almost identical: 66 percent overall say Obama has not been tough enough, including 57 percent of Democrats, 80 percent of Republicans and 59 percent of independents.
> 
> Most Americans -- including majorities of Democrats, Republicans and independents -- say President Obama has not been tough enough on North Korea and Iran.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Kent.Neidhold said:


> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.


Obama is a fucking goon.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dragged his feet on condemning the violence....he didn't say anything until the polls showed that Americans didn't like his silence...
> 
> ....the Big O was a day late and a dollar short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and please cite the polls that say Americans didn't like his "silence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans are saying Obama is not tough enough on Iran....and North Korea.....66% overall.   His weak response about the Iranian elections certainly was not "tough".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans -- including majorities of Democrats, Republicans and independents -- say President Obama has not been tough enough on North Korea and Iran.
> 
> A FOX News poll released Monday finds more than two-thirds of Americans say Obama has not been tough enough on North Korea (69 percent), while some 15 percent think his actions have been "about right" and 3 percent think he has been too tough.
> 
> Sizable majorities of Democrats (65 percent), Republicans (78 percent) and independents (61 percent) agree Obama should be tougher on North Korea. Among those voters who backed Obama in the 2008 presidential election, 59 percent say he has not been tough enough.
> 
> North Korea test-fired short-range missiles on two separate occasions in May. President Obama denounced the tests as a "grave threat to the peace and security of the world." And last week, in response to the tests, the United Nations Security Council expanded international sanctions against North Korea.
> 
> On Iran, the findings are almost identical: 66 percent overall say Obama has not been tough enough, including 57 percent of Democrats, 80 percent of Republicans and 59 percent of independents.
> 
> Most Americans -- including majorities of Democrats, Republicans and independents -- say President Obama has not been tough enough on North Korea and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So are you a liar, or just stupid?



> Opinion Dynamics Corp. *conducted the national telephone poll of 900 registered voters for FOX News from June 9 to June 10 -- before the results of Iran's presidential election were announced *and the ensuing civil unrest in that country. The poll has a 3-point error margin.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

HUGGY said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> 
> The point wasn't to sooth Ahmadinejads feelings.  The point was to avoid it resonating with the Iranian people when Ahmadinejad went off on his anti-American rants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look how far it got him....and gee, don't you think the Iranians know better.....?
> 
> Obama's point was to take a neutral stance....he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...
> 
> ....the real point is either Obama sides with democracy or he doesn't....he sure has been taking a back seat approach to it...in more ways than one....instead of acting like the leader of the free world....perhaps we should now give that position to the prez of France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...
> 
> *
> 
> I can relate.  It's one of those hard to get motivated days.  I'm sure that after 100 plus days of listening to all the fake patriots whine ...he might want to step back before he gets PO'd and sends the FBI out to waterboard you mutherfuckers.
Click to expand...


Yeah I can relate too....I can see the poor guy cracking up be4 long...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and please cite the polls that say Americans didn't like his "silence".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are saying Obama is not tough enough on Iran....and North Korea.....66% overall.   His weak response about the Iranian elections certainly was not "tough".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you a liar, or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion Dynamics Corp. *conducted the national telephone poll of 900 registered voters for FOX News from June 9 to June 10 -- before the results of Iran's presidential election were announced *and the ensuing civil unrest in that country. The poll has a 3-point error margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you think Americans opinion of Obama re Iran have improved since?


----------



## Kent.Neidhold

ScreamingEagle said:


> Kent.Neidhold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a fucking goon.
Click to expand...


Is he? 
I have an idea. How bout you run for office and let us destroy all of your policies, becuase you have nothing to offer and no one is willing to give you even the slightest of chances. I love the back seat driver, that you are. Keep it up.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Kent.Neidhold said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent.Neidhold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a fucking goon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he?
> I have an idea. How bout you run for office and let us destroy all of your policies, becuase you have nothing to offer and no one is willing to give you even the slightest of chances. I love the back seat driver, that you are. Keep it up.
Click to expand...


I was just throwing back the same name-calling he did about Bush.....I have an idea...if you don't like the name-calling I suggest you notify your fellow liberals to stop it...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are saying Obama is not tough enough on Iran....and North Korea.....66% overall.   His weak response about the Iranian elections certainly was not "tough".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a liar, or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion Dynamics Corp. *conducted the national telephone poll of 900 registered voters for FOX News from June 9 to June 10 -- before the results of Iran's presidential election were announced *and the ensuing civil unrest in that country. The poll has a 3-point error margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Americans opinion of Obama re Iran have improved since?
Click to expand...


Way to deflect from your lie.  So you admit that you have no evidence that Americans were unhappy with his "silence" and thats why he changed his position then?


----------



## Nik

Oh...and don't really bother trying to go and find a link that show that Americans disapprove of how Obama is handling Iran.  They don't.  

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2009/06/22/slight-majority-approves-of-obamas-handling-of-iran/



> According to a new ABC News/Washington Post poll, 52 percent give the president high marks for his response to the crisis in Iran while 36 percent disapprove. The poll is the first survey to come out in the wake of the country's disputed election just over a week ago.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a liar, or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Americans opinion of Obama re Iran have improved since?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to deflect from your lie.  So you admit that you have no evidence that Americans were unhappy with his "silence" and thats why he changed his position then?
Click to expand...


Well, I apologize if it was too much to assume from the poll 
that Americans are _still _unhappy about his his silence and johnny-come-lately weak response...  



> *Obama's Missed Moment in History*
> 
> Presidencies can be made by great moments in timeFranklin D. Roosevelt day that will live in infamy speech; John F. Kennedys inaugural; Ronald Reagans Mr. GorbachevTear down this wall!.
> 
> Mr. Obama had that momentand was completely, absolutely silent.
> 
> That moment came this weekend, when Iranian elections and democracy were shown for what they are:   a total, utter fraud.
> 
> Instead, the Barack Obama White House stayed virtually silent.  Actually, that isnt true; it was even worse.  What they did was in some way legitimize Mahmoud Ahmadinejad by stating that despite the rigged election, they would still negotiate with him. The White House said that they would negotiate with whomever was their leadertalk about weakness.
> 
> And Hillary Clinton gave a weak statement that the election should be honest.  Thanks for the profound sentiment, Ms. Clinton.  And the State Department press secretary refused to condemn Iranian Security forces that are beating protesters.  Mr. Mousavi has said he is willing to pay any costand we are silent.  Here, this is what the State Department is refusing to condemn: the shooting of a man in the head (please, view this picture with discretion); or the shooting of a young girl by Iranian policereports are that she is likely to die.
> 
> www.neoavatars.com


----------



## Yurt

you guys bash on bush's foreign policy, obama claims he is going to do better with iran than bush....lmao

i really thought it was funny when imadejihadinmypants said obama was just like bush


----------



## Kent.Neidhold

Quoting a foxnews poll isn't exactly a Gallup or Zogby, so consider your source.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Americans opinion of Obama re Iran have improved since?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to deflect from your lie.  So you admit that you have no evidence that Americans were unhappy with his "silence" and thats why he changed his position then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I apologize if it was too much to assume from the poll
> that Americans are _still _unhappy about his his silence and johnny-come-lately weak response...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama's Missed Moment in History*
> 
> Presidencies can be made by great moments in timeFranklin D. Roosevelt day that will live in infamy speech; John F. Kennedys inaugural; Ronald Reagans Mr. GorbachevTear down this wall!.
> 
> Mr. Obama had that momentand was completely, absolutely silent.
> 
> That moment came this weekend, when Iranian elections and democracy were shown for what they are:   a total, utter fraud.
> 
> Instead, the Barack Obama White House stayed virtually silent.  Actually, that isnt true; it was even worse.  What they did was in some way legitimize Mahmoud Ahmadinejad by stating that despite the rigged election, they would still negotiate with him. The White House said that they would negotiate with whomever was their leadertalk about weakness.
> 
> And Hillary Clinton gave a weak statement that the election should be honest.  Thanks for the profound sentiment, Ms. Clinton.  And the State Department press secretary refused to condemn Iranian Security forces that are beating protesters.  Mr. Mousavi has said he is willing to pay any costand we are silent.  Here, this is what the State Department is refusing to condemn: the shooting of a man in the head (please, view this picture with discretion); or the shooting of a young girl by Iranian policereports are that she is likely to die.
> 
> www.neoavatars.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks for the op ed.  Just another neocon opinion.  

Lets just say, for fun, that Obama did do everything you wanted.  He vociferously condemned the election, the protests, everything from the beginning.  What would be different now?


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> you guys bash on bush's foreign policy, obama claims he is going to do better with iran than bush....lmao
> 
> i really thought it was funny when imadejihadinmypants said obama was just like bush



Do you wonder why Ahmadinejad is trying to compare Obama to Bush?  You do, I hope, know that Ahamdeinejad is trying to elicit a specific response from the Iranian people and that comparing Obama to Bush he is explicitly trying to link Obama to someone the Iranian people dislike, yes?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> Oh...and don't really bother trying to go and find a link that show that Americans disapprove of how Obama is handling Iran.  They don't.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Slight majority approves of Obamas handling of Iran « - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a new ABC News/Washington Post poll, 52 percent give the president high marks for his response to the crisis in Iran while 36 percent disapprove. The poll is the first survey to come out in the wake of the country's disputed election just over a week ago.
Click to expand...


an ABC poll....?  You got to be kidding...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to deflect from your lie.  So you admit that you have no evidence that Americans were unhappy with his "silence" and thats why he changed his position then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I apologize if it was too much to assume from the poll
> that Americans are _still _unhappy about his his silence and johnny-come-lately weak response...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama's Missed Moment in History*
> 
> Presidencies can be made by great moments in timeFranklin D. Roosevelt day that will live in infamy speech; John F. Kennedys inaugural; Ronald Reagans Mr. GorbachevTear down this wall!.
> 
> Mr. Obama had that momentand was completely, absolutely silent.
> 
> That moment came this weekend, when Iranian elections and democracy were shown for what they are:   a total, utter fraud.
> 
> Instead, the Barack Obama White House stayed virtually silent.  Actually, that isnt true; it was even worse.  What they did was in some way legitimize Mahmoud Ahmadinejad by stating that despite the rigged election, they would still negotiate with him. The White House said that they would negotiate with whomever was their leadertalk about weakness.
> 
> And Hillary Clinton gave a weak statement that the election should be honest.  Thanks for the profound sentiment, Ms. Clinton.  And the State Department press secretary refused to condemn Iranian Security forces that are beating protesters.  Mr. Mousavi has said he is willing to pay any costand we are silent.  Here, this is what the State Department is refusing to condemn: the shooting of a man in the head (please, view this picture with discretion); or the shooting of a young girl by Iranian policereports are that she is likely to die.
> 
> www.neoavatars.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the op ed.  Just another neocon opinion.
> 
> Lets just say, for fun, that Obama did do everything you wanted.  He vociferously condemned the election, the protests, everything from the beginning.  What would be different now?
Click to expand...


Well, for starters, he would have given some "hope and change" to the Iranian people...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and don't really bother trying to go and find a link that show that Americans disapprove of how Obama is handling Iran.  They don't.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Slight majority approves of Obamas handling of Iran « - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a new ABC News/Washington Post poll, 52 percent give the president high marks for his response to the crisis in Iran while 36 percent disapprove. The poll is the first survey to come out in the wake of the country's disputed election just over a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> an ABC poll....?  You got to be kidding...
Click to expand...


Umm, do you think its flawed?  If so, please provide evidence of such.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I apologize if it was too much to assume from the poll
> that Americans are _still _unhappy about his his silence and johnny-come-lately weak response...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the op ed.  Just another neocon opinion.
> 
> Lets just say, for fun, that Obama did do everything you wanted.  He vociferously condemned the election, the protests, everything from the beginning.  What would be different now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, he would have given some "hope and change" to the Iranian people...
Click to expand...



Really?  Do you have any evidence that Obamas words would have had that effect on the Iranian people?


----------



## Nik

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and don't really bother trying to go and find a link that show that Americans disapprove of how Obama is handling Iran.  They don't.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Slight majority approves of Obamas handling of Iran « - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an ABC poll....?  You got to be kidding...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, do you think its flawed?  If so, please provide evidence of such.
Click to expand...


Oh, and please note its an ABC/WaPo poll.  Washington Post is the organization who just fired one of their leading bloggers because they dared say that torture is bad.  Should be enough of a neocon organization to fit your tastes, eh?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and don't really bother trying to go and find a link that show that Americans disapprove of how Obama is handling Iran.  They don't.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Slight majority approves of Obamas handling of Iran « - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an ABC poll....?  You got to be kidding...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, do you think its flawed?  If so, please provide evidence of such.
Click to expand...


Well, take the ABC so-called "debate" on health care for example.....which is nothing more than a one-sided infomercial for Obama's health care plan...

Welcome to the Business & Media Institute

Re the firing at the Post....interesting times...and changes...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> an ABC poll....?  You got to be kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, do you think its flawed?  If so, please provide evidence of such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, take the ABC so-called "debate" on health care for example.....which is nothing more than a one-sided infomercial for Obama's health care plan...
> 
> Welcome to the Business & Media Institute
> 
> Re the firing at the Post....interesting times...and changes...
Click to expand...


And what does that have to do with this poll?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> an ABC poll....?  You got to be kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, do you think its flawed?  If so, please provide evidence of such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, take the ABC so-called "debate" on health care for example.....which is nothing more than a one-sided infomercial for Obama's health care plan...
> 
> Welcome to the Business & Media Institute
> 
> Re the firing at the Post....interesting times...and changes...
Click to expand...


Nice link.  I'm really, really surprised that a watchdog group run by a bunch of conservatives thinks the media is overly liberal.

Just curious...what statement did they put out about Fox incorrectly claiming two Republican politicians facing scandal were Democrats?


----------



## Nik

You are fucking joking me...you linked me to something affiliated with newsbusters, and you want me to take it seriously?

Yeah.  You fail.


----------



## jillian

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...



so speaketh the chickenhawk....


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the op ed.  Just another neocon opinion.
> 
> Lets just say, for fun, that Obama did do everything you wanted.  He vociferously condemned the election, the protests, everything from the beginning.  What would be different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, he would have given some "hope and change" to the Iranian people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have any evidence that Obamas words would have had that effect on the Iranian people?
Click to expand...


Do you think such words of encouragement to the revolucionaries would have been just ignored?  I think such words by a world leader would have been welcomed by those seeking freedom....they have a long battle ahead....and any support would be welcomed...

And the only hope for us with regard to the nuclear issue is to side with the revolutionaries...or do you think the Big O is going to make headway with Ahmedinejad?  Heh....that would be "meddling"...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, do you think its flawed?  If so, please provide evidence of such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, take the ABC so-called "debate" on health care for example.....which is nothing more than a one-sided infomercial for Obama's health care plan...
> 
> Welcome to the Business & Media Institute
> 
> Re the firing at the Post....interesting times...and changes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with this poll?
Click to expand...


Well if ABC runs one-sided debates....who's to say they don't run one-sided polls?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, he would have given some "hope and change" to the Iranian people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have any evidence that Obamas words would have had that effect on the Iranian people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think such words of encouragement to the revolucionaries would have been just ignored?  I think such words by a world leader would have been welcomed by those seeking freedom....they have a long battle ahead....and any support would be welcomed...
Click to expand...


They wouldn't be ignored.  Such words would have been used against the protestors.  The government would have immediatelly claimed they were riots formented by the United States and cracked down, heavily.  

I hope that you know enough about whats going on to realize that the regime was looking for a reason to crack down brutally on protestors, yes?  And that us throwing our full support behind them would have given them that reason?  



> And the only hope for us with regard to the nuclear issue is to side with the revolutionaries...or do you think the Big O is going to make headway with Ahmedinejad?  Heh....that would be "meddling"...



Negotiating with the leader of a country isn't meddling.  Commenting on their internal elections is.  

And this isn't about us, its about them.  If Obama interferes with their elections/internal processes in such a way to make it appear that he is just doing it cause we don't like Ahmadinejad, you really think that'll help the protestors?

Let me put it to you another way.  I assume you supported Bush in 2000.  Would you have reacted favorably, or unfavorably, if Iran had started making pronouncments that Bush won?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, take the ABC so-called "debate" on health care for example.....which is nothing more than a one-sided infomercial for Obama's health care plan...
> 
> Welcome to the Business & Media Institute
> 
> Re the firing at the Post....interesting times...and changes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with this poll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if ABC runs one-sided debates....who's to say they don't run one-sided polls?
Click to expand...


If your going to claim they run one-sided polls, your going to have to provide evidence of that.  Giving me far right organizations who think the media is too liberal isn't really saying much of anything.


----------



## Bootneck

ScreamingEagle said:


> caterpillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut you dumb feminist SHIT (and that goes for your dumb neo-conservative pals too).
> 
> IRAN IS NOT GOING TO LET CRIMINAL MOBS OVERTURN AN ELECTION RESULT BY RIOTING IN THE STREETS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "criminal mobs"? .....please explain
Click to expand...


I don't think he can. From what I can see, every time he opens his mouth words drop out of his arse.


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with this poll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if ABC runs one-sided debates....who's to say they don't run one-sided polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your going to claim they run one-sided polls, your going to have to provide evidence of that.  Giving me far right organizations who think the media is too liberal isn't really saying much of anything.
Click to expand...


i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given


----------



## Shogun

What is the adjective you used for the riots that erupted after Rodney King got his ass whupped and the cops were found not guilty?  If those people were palestinian instead of iranians you'd have called for their wholesale execution by now.


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys bash on bush's foreign policy, obama claims he is going to do better with iran than bush....lmao
> 
> i really thought it was funny when imadejihadinmypants said obama was just like bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wonder why Ahmadinejad is trying to compare Obama to Bush?  You do, I hope, know that Ahamdeinejad is trying to elicit a specific response from the Iranian people and that comparing Obama to Bush he is explicitly trying to link Obama to someone the Iranian people dislike, yes?
Click to expand...


he gave concrete examples....then again, i've already shown you don't know what evidence is....and he is actually right in his statements about obama.  one thing american politicians suck at is telling it like it is.


----------



## Shogun

Better yet.. HOW MANY of you silly fuckers would have sat by while Iran supported the popular vote that tried to elect Al Gore in 2000?  You know goddamn well you'd have been up in arms crying treason and every other word you thought would amount to an execution were dems who WERE SHAFTED in 2k pleaded with a foreign entity to correct the failure of that election.  Good grief, you people have no room to point a finger OR condemn the actions of Iran in the wake of their election.


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if ABC runs one-sided debates....who's to say they don't run one-sided polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to claim they run one-sided polls, your going to have to provide evidence of that.  Giving me far right organizations who think the media is too liberal isn't really saying much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
Click to expand...


You think its evidence because a far-right organization thinks the media is too left-wing?  You fail along with SE.


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys bash on bush's foreign policy, obama claims he is going to do better with iran than bush....lmao
> 
> i really thought it was funny when imadejihadinmypants said obama was just like bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wonder why Ahmadinejad is trying to compare Obama to Bush?  You do, I hope, know that Ahamdeinejad is trying to elicit a specific response from the Iranian people and that comparing Obama to Bush he is explicitly trying to link Obama to someone the Iranian people dislike, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave concrete examples....then again, i've already shown you don't know what evidence is....and he is actually right in his statements about obama.  one thing american politicians suck at is telling it like it is.
Click to expand...


Who gave concrete examples?  Of what?  

And no.  He isn't right about Obama.  If it were Bush he would be in there with bullshit rhetoric that he couldn't back up, and then there would have been a massive crackdown immediatelly.  It is much, much better to play it cool here and the just condemn the violence as opposed to taking a position on the election itself.


----------



## GHook93

If anything Alamdouchebag looks even crazier and more distant from reality. I believe the world KNOWS (along with the majority of Iranians) that America kept their hands out of the current Iranian situation. Yet this small man is trying to do whatever he can to try to tie us to them! The little man is crasping at straws! However its not working. 

I truely believe Obama couldn't have done more than he did! The right is screaming he is doing nothing, but they never answer what should be do (or have done)? And no ambiguious comments like support the protestors!



ScreamingEagle said:


> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have any evidence that Obamas words would have had that effect on the Iranian people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think such words of encouragement to the revolucionaries would have been just ignored?  I think such words by a world leader would have been welcomed by those seeking freedom....they have a long battle ahead....and any support would be welcomed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be ignored.  Such words would have been used against the protestors.  The government would have immediatelly claimed they were riots formented by the United States and cracked down, heavily.
> 
> I hope that you know enough about whats going on to realize that the regime was looking for a reason to crack down brutally on protestors, yes?  And that us throwing our full support behind them would have given them that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only hope for us with regard to the nuclear issue is to side with the revolutionaries...or do you think the Big O is going to make headway with Ahmedinejad?  Heh....that would be "meddling"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negotiating with the leader of a country isn't meddling.  Commenting on their internal elections is.
> 
> And this isn't about us, its about them.  If Obama interferes with their elections/internal processes in such a way to make it appear that he is just doing it cause we don't like Ahmadinejad, you really think that'll help the protestors?
> 
> Let me put it to you another way.  I assume you supported Bush in 2000.  Would you have reacted favorably, or unfavorably, if Iran had started making pronouncments that Bush won?
Click to expand...


Of course it's about them....and freedom....

Obama wouldn't be "interfereing" with the Iranian people by speaking of his support for freedom and democracy.....this isn't just about an election anymore...

...the Khamenei regime just pulled a Tianamen.......but I guess Obama thinks supporting the fundamental values of freedom is "meddling"...so far he's condemned the killings but has not shown any real support for freedom for the people of Iran...

...and now the tyrant of Iran demands an apology from him for "meddling"....obviously Obama has not eased any tensions between them and us...I guess it's time for your boy to issue another apology...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think such words of encouragement to the revolucionaries would have been just ignored?  I think such words by a world leader would have been welcomed by those seeking freedom....they have a long battle ahead....and any support would be welcomed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be ignored.  Such words would have been used against the protestors.  The government would have immediatelly claimed they were riots formented by the United States and cracked down, heavily.
> 
> I hope that you know enough about whats going on to realize that the regime was looking for a reason to crack down brutally on protestors, yes?  And that us throwing our full support behind them would have given them that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only hope for us with regard to the nuclear issue is to side with the revolutionaries...or do you think the Big O is going to make headway with Ahmedinejad?  Heh....that would be "meddling"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negotiating with the leader of a country isn't meddling.  Commenting on their internal elections is.
> 
> And this isn't about us, its about them.  If Obama interferes with their elections/internal processes in such a way to make it appear that he is just doing it cause we don't like Ahmadinejad, you really think that'll help the protestors?
> 
> Let me put it to you another way.  I assume you supported Bush in 2000.  Would you have reacted favorably, or unfavorably, if Iran had started making pronouncments that Bush won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about them....and freedom....
> 
> Obama wouldn't be "interfereing" with the Iranian people by speaking of his support for freedom and democracy.....this isn't just about an election anymore...
Click to expand...


He has spoken numerous times of his support for freedom and democracy.  



> ...the Khamenei regime just pulled a Tianamen.......but I guess Obama thinks supporting the fundamental values of freedom is "meddling"...so far he's condemned the killings but has not shown any real support for freedom for the people of Iran...



Please define "real support".  Please explain, in detail, what that support would like like and exactly what it would do.

And no, they did not just pull a Tianneman.  After Tianneman the protests stopped.  Iranian protests have just begun.  

And don't give me some bullshit about how Obama thinks supporting freedom is meddling.  Obama thinks supporting one side of an election is meddling, which it is.  Leave the lofty rhetoric behind and say something substantive for once.



> ...and now the tyrant of Iran demands an apology from him for "meddling"....obviously Obama has not eased any tensions between them and us...I guess it's time for your boy to issue another apology...



As I pointed out, Ahmadinejad, obviously, isn't going to like Obama.  That doesn't matter.  What matters is how the Iranian people react to Ahmadinejads condemnations of Obama.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be ignored.  Such words would have been used against the protestors.  The government would have immediatelly claimed they were riots formented by the United States and cracked down, heavily.
> 
> I hope that you know enough about whats going on to realize that the regime was looking for a reason to crack down brutally on protestors, yes?  And that us throwing our full support behind them would have given them that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiating with the leader of a country isn't meddling.  Commenting on their internal elections is.
> 
> And this isn't about us, its about them.  If Obama interferes with their elections/internal processes in such a way to make it appear that he is just doing it cause we don't like Ahmadinejad, you really think that'll help the protestors?
> 
> Let me put it to you another way.  I assume you supported Bush in 2000.  Would you have reacted favorably, or unfavorably, if Iran had started making pronouncments that Bush won?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's about them....and freedom....
> 
> Obama wouldn't be "interfereing" with the Iranian people by speaking of his support for freedom and democracy.....this isn't just about an election anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has spoken numerous times of his support for freedom and democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the Khamenei regime just pulled a Tianamen.......but I guess Obama thinks supporting the fundamental values of freedom is "meddling"...so far he's condemned the killings but has not shown any real support for freedom for the people of Iran...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please define "real support".  Please explain, in detail, what that support would like like and exactly what it would do.
> 
> And no, they did not just pull a Tianneman.  After Tianneman the protests stopped.  Iranian protests have just begun.
> 
> And don't give me some bullshit about how Obama thinks supporting freedom is meddling.  Obama thinks supporting one side of an election is meddling, which it is.  Leave the lofty rhetoric behind and say something substantive for once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now the tyrant of Iran demands an apology from him for "meddling"....obviously Obama has not eased any tensions between them and us...I guess it's time for your boy to issue another apology...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out, Ahmadinejad, obviously, isn't going to like Obama.  That doesn't matter.  What matters is how the Iranian people react to Ahmadinejads condemnations of Obama.
Click to expand...

You may be right....the true Tianneman crackdown may still be forthcoming...

What makes you think the people of Iran are going to listen to Ahmadinejad over Obama...that is... if Obama ever gave a forceful speech to the world supporting freedom for all in Iran...gee...aren't they shedding blood over there for the cause of freedom?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's about them....and freedom....
> 
> Obama wouldn't be "interfereing" with the Iranian people by speaking of his support for freedom and democracy.....this isn't just about an election anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has spoken numerous times of his support for freedom and democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Please define "real support".  Please explain, in detail, what that support would like like and exactly what it would do.
> 
> And no, they did not just pull a Tianneman.  After Tianneman the protests stopped.  Iranian protests have just begun.
> 
> And don't give me some bullshit about how Obama thinks supporting freedom is meddling.  Obama thinks supporting one side of an election is meddling, which it is.  Leave the lofty rhetoric behind and say something substantive for once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now the tyrant of Iran demands an apology from him for "meddling"....obviously Obama has not eased any tensions between them and us...I guess it's time for your boy to issue another apology...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out, Ahmadinejad, obviously, isn't going to like Obama.  That doesn't matter.  What matters is how the Iranian people react to Ahmadinejads condemnations of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right....the true Tianneman crackdown may still be forthcoming...
Click to expand...


Tianneman square isn't just a reference to the deaths, but its also a reference to the after effects.  



> What makes you think the people of Iran are going to listen to Ahmadinejad over Obama...that is... if Obama ever gave a forceful speech to the world supporting freedom for all in Iran...gee...aren't they shedding blood over there for the cause of freedom?



Gee...are people going to follow their own leader, or the leader of a foreign country who previously overthrew their government and installed a dictator.

Hmmm....

If we make it a case of Obama v. Ahmadinejad, Ahamdinejad wins.  Obama is popular, but the United States is hated, and for good reason there.  If it remains a case of Ahmadinejad v. the Iranian people, well then Ahmadinejad has a chance of losing.

You do realize that there are many many people in Iran who have mixed feelings about this matter, yes?  And that by involving ourselves into the debate, we may make them side with Ahmadinejad?


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to claim they run one-sided polls, your going to have to provide evidence of that.  Giving me far right organizations who think the media is too liberal isn't really saying much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think its evidence because a far-right organization thinks the media is too left-wing?  You fail along with SE.
Click to expand...


you really are a moron....

i was referring to his evidence that abc gives a one sided infomercial for a lib president, hence the possibility of a one sided poll to represent their views....that is what he was talking about, do try and keep up


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think its evidence because a far-right organization thinks the media is too left-wing?  You fail along with SE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really are a moron....
> 
> i was referring to his evidence that abc gives a one sided infomercial for a lib president, hence the possibility of a one sided poll to represent their views....that is what he was talking about, do try and keep up
Click to expand...


His "evidence" was from a far-right organization affiliated with newsbusters.

Try again?


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think its evidence because a far-right organization thinks the media is too left-wing?  You fail along with SE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really are a moron....
> 
> i was referring to his evidence that abc gives a one sided infomercial for a lib president, hence the possibility of a one sided poll to represent their views....that is what he was talking about, do try and keep up
Click to expand...


By the way...you do know that it was done in connection with WaPo who just fired a blogger for not being neocon enough, yes?

Do you suspect the Washington Post of fabricating poll results as well?


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wonder why Ahmadinejad is trying to compare Obama to Bush?  You do, I hope, know that Ahamdeinejad is trying to elicit a specific response from the Iranian people and that comparing Obama to Bush he is explicitly trying to link Obama to someone the Iranian people dislike, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he gave concrete examples....then again, i've already shown you don't know what evidence is....and he is actually right in his statements about obama.  one thing american politicians suck at is telling it like it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gave concrete examples?  Of what?
> 
> And no.  He isn't right about Obama.  If it were Bush he would be in there with bullshit rhetoric that he couldn't back up, and then there would have been a massive crackdown immediatelly.  It is much, much better to play it cool here and the just condemn the violence as opposed to taking a position on the election itself.
Click to expand...


he is right, go read his comments again, as i hope you have and are not simply spouting off without having done so and see the evidence instead of expecting others to do your work for you....


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gave concrete examples....then again, i've already shown you don't know what evidence is....and he is actually right in his statements about obama.  one thing american politicians suck at is telling it like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave concrete examples?  Of what?
> 
> And no.  He isn't right about Obama.  If it were Bush he would be in there with bullshit rhetoric that he couldn't back up, and then there would have been a massive crackdown immediatelly.  It is much, much better to play it cool here and the just condemn the violence as opposed to taking a position on the election itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right, go read his comments again, as i hope you have and are not simply spouting off without having done so and see the evidence instead of expecting others to do your work for you....
Click to expand...


You need to learn to speak more clearly.  Whose comments are you talking about?  And again, who gave concrete examples?  Of What?


----------



## Octoldit

ScreamingEagle said:


> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com



It's all about these wicked dual-citizen Zionist who are really NWO communist trying to instigate another war. 

Hopefully the president will exercise some leadership and not let the zionist continue to control him.

Something Bush failed to do.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:
			
		

> Gee...are people going to follow their own leader, or the leader of a foreign country who previously overthrew their government and installed a dictator.
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> If we make it a case of Obama v. Ahmadinejad, Ahamdinejad wins. Obama is popular, but the United States is hated, and for good reason there. If it remains a case of Ahmadinejad v. the Iranian people, well then Ahmadinejad has a chance of losing.
> 
> You do realize that there are many many people in Iran who have mixed feelings about this matter, yes? And that by involving ourselves into the debate, we may make them side with Ahmadinejad?


Hatred for the US lies mainly with Ahmadinejad's age group (yes, they have good reasons like the Iraq-Iran war)....but it is the young people who are protesting...they want their voices to be heard and have more freedom....not necessarily to overthrow the Ayatollah.

For the leader of the free world to voice his opinion about freedom and to support the growing cause of freedom in Iran would do nothing to hurt our relations with Iran and everything to do with our own goals.

I believe the president should be frank and honest about our beliefs in freedom.  Too bad if the current leaders of Iran don't like it....they don't like a lot of things...but the next generation in Iran is going to have to be dealt with.....don't dismiss that factor so blithely.  I don't think the old leaders can successfully frame the debate between Ahmanedinejad and the US anymore.


----------



## editec

Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is simply driving another nail in the coffin of the absurd system of Mullahs and supreme leaders.

The Iranian protest movement will become an underground Iranian revolutionary movement.

It may take years because I have no doubt that Ahmadinejad will fill the prisons with Iranian liberals, but the more he represses his own people, the more people he'll inevitably alienate.

Expect to see that movement helped out with the help of a lot of expatriot Iranians.

Naturally the Iranian Mullahtocracy will get mideval on the Iranians, and it will probably devolve into something looking more like a civil war than a revolution.

The sides will basically break down between the intellectual urban classes and the more religious rural people who are also mostly manning the Iranian Revolutionary guard.

Remember you read it here first.


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave concrete examples?  Of what?
> 
> And no.  He isn't right about Obama.  If it were Bush he would be in there with bullshit rhetoric that he couldn't back up, and then there would have been a massive crackdown immediatelly.  It is much, much better to play it cool here and the just condemn the violence as opposed to taking a position on the election itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is right, go read his comments again, as i hope you have and are not simply spouting off without having done so and see the evidence instead of expecting others to do your work for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to learn to speak more clearly.  Whose comments are you talking about?  And again, who gave concrete examples?  Of What?
Click to expand...


you need to learn to read and follow conversations more astutely.  we were directly talking about the issue, you're confused, but thats ok, its you....


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...



And what you don't *get* is that the United States would be on Achmed's shit list no matter who the president is. Who cares? His JOB is shit kicker; he makes no policy decisions for Iran.


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> 
> The point wasn't to sooth Ahmadinejads feelings.  The point was to avoid it resonating with the Iranian people when Ahmadinejad went off on his anti-American rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And look how far it got him....and gee, don't you think the Iranians know better.....?
> 
> Obama's point was to take a neutral stance....he doesn't want to take responsibility for anything...
> 
> ....the real point is either Obama sides with democracy or he doesn't....he sure has been taking a back seat approach to it...in more ways than one....instead of acting like the leader of the free world....perhaps we should now give that position to the prez of France?
Click to expand...


Um, he didn't _intend_ to go any further. What is it you wanted him to *DO?* Put on a crown and announce _I AM THE LEADER OF THE FREE WORLD!!! _??? Hooya, that woulda gone over real good with right wing cult who thinks Obama is already acting like a Messiah.


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> Obama dragged his feet on condemning the violence....he didn't say anything until the polls showed that Americans didn't like his silence...
> 
> ....the Big O was a day late and a dollar short...



Bullshit bullshit bull*SHIT*!!! READ, GODDAMMIT!!

The election was held on Friday, June 12th. On Saturday, it looked as though Mousavi might win, but by Sunday Achmedinejad had been "declared" the winner. On *Monday*, the first of the demonstrators took to the streets, and by Tuesday, there were masses of protestors. *On Tuesday, June 16th*, Obama who had wanted to remain neutral made the first of several comments throughout the week. So please, avoid playing the fool unless you know what you're talking about.

_* "I think it would be wrong for me to be silent about what we've seen on the television over the last few days." 

Mr Obama said that supporters of Mir Hossein Mousavi, who had been expected to claim victory in the polls after a late surge during his campaign, felt "betrayed" by the official results that gave the former prime minister just 33.75 per cent. 

"And what I would say to those people who put so much hope and energy and optimism into the political process, I would say to them that the world is watching and inspired by their participation, regardless of what the ultimate outcome of the election was. And they should know that the world is watching. 

"And particularly to the youth of Iran, I want them to know that we in the United States do not want to make any decisions for the Iranians, but we do believe that the Iranian people and their voices should be heard and respected." *_


----------



## MaggieMae

Kent.Neidhold said:


> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.



I like your style, Kent. Refreshing for a change, since your words simmer just below the surface for many of us.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...are people going to follow their own leader, or the leader of a foreign country who previously overthrew their government and installed a dictator.
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> If we make it a case of Obama v. Ahmadinejad, Ahamdinejad wins. Obama is popular, but the United States is hated, and for good reason there. If it remains a case of Ahmadinejad v. the Iranian people, well then Ahmadinejad has a chance of losing.
> 
> You do realize that there are many many people in Iran who have mixed feelings about this matter, yes? And that by involving ourselves into the debate, we may make them side with Ahmadinejad?
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred for the US lies mainly with Ahmadinejad's age group (yes, they have good reasons like the Iraq-Iran war)....but it is the young people who are protesting...they want their voices to be heard and have more freedom....not necessarily to overthrow the Ayatollah.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.  In a poll in early June only 30% of so of Iranians had a favorable view of the United States.  Thats more than just the old people.  



> For the leader of the free world to voice his opinion about freedom and to support the growing cause of freedom in Iran would do nothing to hurt our relations with Iran and everything to do with our own goals.



I'm not talking about Iran-US relations being hurt.  I'm talking about the protestors succeeding or not.




> I believe the president should be frank and honest about our beliefs in freedom.  Too bad if the current leaders of Iran don't like it....they don't like a lot of things...but the next generation in Iran is going to have to be dealt with.....don't dismiss that factor so blithely.  I don't think the old leaders can successfully frame the debate between Ahmanedinejad and the US anymore.



Again...its NOT about what the current leaders like or dislikes, its about the populace.


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is right, go read his comments again, as i hope you have and are not simply spouting off without having done so and see the evidence instead of expecting others to do your work for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn to speak more clearly.  Whose comments are you talking about?  And again, who gave concrete examples?  Of What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to learn to read and follow conversations more astutely.  we were directly talking about the issue, you're confused, but thats ok, its you....
Click to expand...


I can do so fine.  However I can't pierce the fog of incomprehensible nonsense that is your chosen form of communication.  If you want to try to make it more clear, go for it.  But using "he" when we are talking about multiple males with no indication as to which male you are talking about is your fault, not mine.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

MaggieMae said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you don't *get* is that the United States would be on Achmed's shit list no matter who the president is. Who cares? His JOB is shit kicker; he makes no policy decisions for Iran.
Click to expand...

His JOB is shit kicker?....well then he's falling short...since he seems to prefer apologizing a whole lot more...



			
				MaggieMae said:
			
		

> Um, he didn't intend to go any further. What is it you wanted him to DO? Put on a crown and announce I AM THE LEADER OF THE FREE WORLD!!! ??? Hooya, that woulda gone over real good with right wing cult who thinks Obama is already acting like a Messiah.


I know he didn't intend to go any further....he's so worried about "meddling"....thus he let the prez of France speak for the free world....you know...speak up for the principles of freedom like a real leader....but I know you guys think he's got some dazzling fancy plans and negotiations in mind re Iran....haha...tell that to Ahmendijad who now wants him to make yet another apology for his comment against killing people...because that comment was acting like Bush....hahaha



			
				MaggieMae said:
			
		

> Bullshit bullshit bullSHIT!!! READ, GODDAMMIT!!
> 
> The election was held on Friday, June 12th. On Saturday, it looked as though Mousavi might win, but by Sunday Achmedinejad had been "declared" the winner. On Monday, the first of the demonstrators took to the streets, and by Tuesday, there were masses of protestors. On Tuesday, June 16th, Obama who had wanted to remain neutral made the first of several comments throughout the week. So please, avoid playing the fool unless you know what you're talking about.
> 
> "I think it would be wrong for me to be silent about what we've seen on the television over the last few days."
> 
> Mr Obama said that supporters of Mir Hossein Mousavi, who had been expected to claim victory in the polls after a late surge during his campaign, felt "betrayed" by the official results that gave the former prime minister just 33.75 per cent.
> 
> "And what I would say to those people who put so much hope and energy and optimism into the political process, I would say to them that the world is watching and inspired by their participation, regardless of what the ultimate outcome of the election was. And they should know that the world is watching.
> 
> "And particularly to the youth of Iran, I want them to know that we in the United States do not want to make any decisions for the Iranians, but we do believe that the Iranian people and their voices should be heard and respected."



Yeah....those are the inspiring words of a real leader of the free world....NOT

Obama missed a real chance to promote the principles of freedom....for which America has always stood....but he's been running around apologizing for America so much since he got in office that I don't think he even believes that much in America....but then leftists are not exactly pro-freedom...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...are people going to follow their own leader, or the leader of a foreign country who previously overthrew their government and installed a dictator.
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> If we make it a case of Obama v. Ahmadinejad, Ahamdinejad wins. Obama is popular, but the United States is hated, and for good reason there. If it remains a case of Ahmadinejad v. the Iranian people, well then Ahmadinejad has a chance of losing.
> 
> You do realize that there are many many people in Iran who have mixed feelings about this matter, yes? And that by involving ourselves into the debate, we may make them side with Ahmadinejad?
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred for the US lies mainly with Ahmadinejad's age group (yes, they have good reasons like the Iraq-Iran war)....but it is the young people who are protesting...they want their voices to be heard and have more freedom....not necessarily to overthrow the Ayatollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  In a poll in early June only 30% of so of Iranians had a favorable view of the United States.  Thats more than just the old people.
> 
> *Link pls?  In any case, it is the young who are leading the revolution...their hatred does not lie so deep as does with the older generation and change is much more possible with them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the leader of the free world to voice his opinion about freedom and to support the growing cause of freedom in Iran would do nothing to hurt our relations with Iran and everything to do with our own goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Iran-US relations being hurt.  I'm talking about the protestors succeeding or not.
> 
> *I don't think they are going to succeed for quite awhile yet in any case.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the president should be frank and honest about our beliefs in freedom.  Too bad if the current leaders of Iran don't like it....they don't like a lot of things...but the next generation in Iran is going to have to be dealt with.....don't dismiss that factor so blithely.  I don't think the old leaders can successfully frame the debate between Ahmanedinejad and the US anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again...its NOT about what the current leaders like or dislikes, its about the populace.
> 
> *It certainly is....but they have no real leader yet...Obama missed an historical opportunity...*
Click to expand...

..


----------



## DiveCon

the title of this thread is incorrect
no way can the nutjob in Iran "smackdown" anyone


----------



## Harry Dresden

Kent.Neidhold said:


> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.



here we have another hemorrhoid .....disagree with me and you MUST be a NEO-con........Fuck off asswipe....when you get a few posts under your fat ass then you can call someone a name here....untill then you dont know jack about anyone on this board and what kind of politics they have.....


----------



## DiveCon

Harry Dresden said:


> Kent.Neidhold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we have another hemorrhoid .....disagree with me and you MUST be a NEO-con........Fuck off asswipe....when you get a few posts under your fat ass then you can call someone a name here....untill then you dont know jack about anyone on this board and what kind of politics they have.....
Click to expand...

more than likely, they don't even know what a real neocon is


----------



## elvis

MaggieMae said:


> So you're siding with Achmedinejad?



Fuck off, idiot.


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn to speak more clearly.  Whose comments are you talking about?  And again, who gave concrete examples?  Of What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to learn to read and follow conversations more astutely.  we were directly talking about the issue, you're confused, but thats ok, its you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do so fine.  However I can't pierce the fog of incomprehensible nonsense that is your chosen form of communication.  If you want to try to make it more clear, go for it.  But using "he" when we are talking about multiple males with no indication as to which male you are talking about is your fault, not mine.
Click to expand...


the post links are clear, you are just being a moron again

seriously, all that effort to bitch and whine and it would have taken you less than 1/2 to actually figure out what we were discussing.  you're a hack, nothing more


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred for the US lies mainly with Ahmadinejad's age group (yes, they have good reasons like the Iraq-Iran war)....but it is the young people who are protesting...they want their voices to be heard and have more freedom....not necessarily to overthrow the Ayatollah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  In a poll in early June only 30% of so of Iranians had a favorable view of the United States.  Thats more than just the old people.
> 
> *Link pls?  In any case, it is the young who are leading the revolution...their hatred does not lie so deep as does with the older generation and change is much more possible with them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinion Briefing: U.S. Image in Middle East/North Africa
> 
> Oh, and the younger generation are in charge of the protests, but the protestors need to get mainstream support.  Otherwise, they lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Iran-US relations being hurt.  I'm talking about the protestors succeeding or not.
> 
> *I don't think they are going to succeed for quite awhile yet in any case.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they won't.  But giving an excuse for the regime to murder protesters is the LAST thing we should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the president should be frank and honest about our beliefs in freedom.  Too bad if the current leaders of Iran don't like it....they don't like a lot of things...but the next generation in Iran is going to have to be dealt with.....don't dismiss that factor so blithely.  I don't think the old leaders can successfully frame the debate between Ahmanedinejad and the US anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again...its NOT about what the current leaders like or dislikes, its about the populace.
> 
> *It certainly is....but they have no real leader yet...Obama missed an historical opportunity...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Are you really claiming that Obama missed a historical opportunity to become the leader of the Iranian people?


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to learn to read and follow conversations more astutely.  we were directly talking about the issue, you're confused, but thats ok, its you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do so fine.  However I can't pierce the fog of incomprehensible nonsense that is your chosen form of communication.  If you want to try to make it more clear, go for it.  But using "he" when we are talking about multiple males with no indication as to which male you are talking about is your fault, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the post links are clear, you are just being a moron again
> 
> seriously, all that effort to bitch and whine and it would have taken you less than 1/2 to actually figure out what we were discussing.  you're a hack, nothing more
Click to expand...


*shrug* if you can't be bothered to make your point clear, there is no need for me to try to divine what bullshit you are spouting more.  I asked you to explain, if you were actually intellectually honest you would have done so instead of bullshitting about how what you said was perfectly clear.


----------



## Chris

Obama has handle Iran well. 

If you don't attack Iran, then the mythology of Islamic extremism falls apart.

That is exactly what happened. The best policy is toward Iran is restrain. These kinds of dictatorships usually fall of their own weight.


----------



## Kent.Neidhold

Harry Dresden said:


> Kent.Neidhold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we have another hemorrhoid .....disagree with me and you MUST be a NEO-con........Fuck off asswipe....when you get a few posts under your fat ass then you can call someone a name here....untill then you dont know jack about anyone on this board and what kind of politics they have.....
Click to expand...


Seriously? I'll say whatever the fuck I want about whomever I want and there's not really anything you can do about it. I dont know who you think you are, but you're an absolute zilch. I think you personally attacking me is absurd and trying to throw around insults speaks to your higher education. Im sorry you still live in your moms basement and I'm sorry no one likes you.


----------



## MaggieMae

Kent.Neidhold said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent.Neidhold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread seems to be all over the place, but Obama has a huge target on his chest and everything he says is going to be criticized by you right wing neo-cons. My biggest irritation is you righties trying to shoot down our president. Bush was a fucking goon and did nothing for our country in any real way except to allow shit-stains like Carl Rove run the White House. Have some respect. The Democrats at least let Bush dig himself into a hole before they jumped all over him.
> There is nothing Obama can say that will apease the right...all of you neo-cons should head right over to Iran and fix the problem yourselves because you always have the answers. Well, you have the answers until its nut cutting time and you cower like little bitches. Let this thing play out. The end result I think will suprise even the most conservative Obama haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we have another hemorrhoid .....disagree with me and you MUST be a NEO-con........Fuck off asswipe....when you get a few posts under your fat ass then you can call someone a name here....untill then you dont know jack about anyone on this board and what kind of politics they have.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? I'll say whatever the fuck I want about whomever I want and there's not really anything you can do about it. I dont know who you think you are, but you're an absolute zilch. I think you personally attacking me is absurd and trying to throw around insults speaks to your higher education. Im sorry you still live in your moms basement and I'm sorry no one likes you.
Click to expand...


It takes about a month to weed out the different "styles" of the right wingers who post here. We have those who believe whatever they see on Fox or hear Limbaugh regurgitate is the God's Honest Truth; we have those who are sooooooo ignorant it's obvious they don't even watch or read news _at all_; we have those who just like to post insulting obsenities; and of course we have those who would prefer that this board become an all-inclusive site just for them.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> Are you really claiming that Obama missed a historical opportunity to become the leader of the Iranian people?



This article should explain things quite succinctly for you:



> June 19, 2009
> *Obama's Missed Opportunity in Iran*
> By Joel B. Pollak
> 
> One of the most under-reported facts about the Iranian uprising this week is that the regime has been using foreign paramilitaries to attack pro-democracy demonstrators in the streets of Tehran. Many are apparently drawn from the Iranian-trained Hezb'allah in Lebanon. Buried in a Jerusalem Post article on President Obama's response to the crisis was the revelation that Hamas thugs are on the streets of Tehran as well:
> ....
> The possibility that Palestinian extremists may be helping to crush democracy in Iran points to the true, fascist nature of Hamas. It also highlights the link between the hegemonic ambitions of the Iranian regime and the persistence of Palestinian terror. The two have become mutually dependent.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration believes that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict must be resolved before progress can be made in restraining Iran. As Harvard's Alan Dershowitz has noted, the president "has it exactly backwards." It is Iran's support for Hamas and Hezb'allah that perpetuates the violence on Israel's borders. Iranian nuclear ambitions embolden those groups and make them an even greater threat.
> 
> 
> Political change in Iran therefore offers the possibility of killing two birds with one stone -- removing the threat of a nuclear Iran while cutting Hamas and Hezb'allah off from their primary source of weapons, training and money. If freedom triumphs over totalitarian theocracy in Tehran, the struggle for Israel's long-term security and for the democratic future of the Middle East could be won without firing a single shot.
> 
> 
> Few predicted that an opportunity to free Iran would come so soon and so suddenly. The Obama administration believed the best approach was to appease the regime by offering talks without preconditions, withdrawing troops from Iraq, and conceding Iran's rise as a nuclear power. Outside the administration, an isolated minority argued for continued military and diplomatic pressure on Iran, the better to encourage the regime's internal opponents.
> 
> 
> Obama has clung to his policy despite the radically changed circumstances and the opportunity they offer. Though his descriptions of the regime have hardened, he has refused to back the Iranian people's demands for freedom and democracy.
> 
> 
> If ever there were a time for him to show what "tough diplomacy" means, it is now. But our eloquent president cannot find the words to stand up for hope and change.
> 
> 
> Instead, Obama has bought time for the regime to rescue itself, declaring, "It is up to Iranians to make a decision about who Iran's leaders will be." That is the same excuse that was offered for years by South Africa's former president, Thabo Mbeki, as he allowed neighboring Zimbabwe to collapse into tyranny and ruin while Robert Mugabe rigged one election after another. In both cases, silence amounts to tacit support of the regime.
> 
> President Obama and his congressional allies are in denial -- both about the inherent evil of the Iranian theocracy, and the opportunity that this moment presents. On Sunday, as protestors marched in Tehran, and as Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu delivered a speech on the prospects of peace, Obama was on the golf course. The next day, he dashed to Chicago to deliver a speech on health care reform -- a crisis so urgent that his administration has yet to put its legislative proposals in writing.
> 
> 
> Already, France and Germany have been stronger than the U.S. in their criticism of the Iranian regime. Even prominent voices on the American left are calling on Obama to drop "engagement." But Democrats like Jan Schakowsky of Illinois, who said earlier this month that the U.S. should not support Israel in the event that it felt forced to attack Iran's nuclear facilities, have fallen in behind the president.
> 
> Instead of confronting Iran, Obama is picking a fight with Israel. And the United States is missing an opportunity that may not arise again for decades. By standing up for the ideals of freedom and democracy that America cherishes and which he is sworn to uphold, President Obama could have hastened the fall of a terrorist autocracy, ended the threat of a nuclear arms race in the Middle East, and brought peace to Israelis and Arabs alike.
> 
> We may long regret the consequences of his failure.
> 
> americanthinker.com


----------



## Nik

Yay, another op ed.

Thanks, I don't need to read another idiots opinion who doesn't provide anything to back it up.  Especially one who stupidly ties in the Israel issue to this.  

There have been almost no reports of Palestinians fighting in Iran.  Foreign fighters, yes, but it seems that they've been bussed in from Lebanon, not the Palestinian territories.


----------



## Nik

Here is something from someone who has actually been to Iran, rather than the Neoconservative morons who know fuck all about the area of culture.


Iran? The U.S. should mind its own business | Salon News



> The neocons know nothing about Iran, nothing about the culture of Iran. They have no interest in understanding Iran, in speaking to any Iranian other than Iranian exiles who support the idea of invasions -- I'll call them Iranian Chalabis. It's offensive, even to an Iranian American like me. These are people who would have actually preferred to have Ahmadinejad as president so they could continue to demonize him and were worried, as some wrote in Op-Eds, that Mousavi would be a distraction and would make it easier for Iranians to build a nuclear weapon and now all of a sudden they want to be on his side? Go away.
> 
> I'm not saying Obama is the most knowledgeable person on Iran, but he's obviously getting good advice right now. He understands way more about the culture of the Middle East than any of the neocons. For them to be lecturing President Obama is a joke. I have criticized Obama; for instance, I criticized him for having a patronizing tone in his Persian New Year message. But right now I think he's doing a good job. The John McCains of the world, they're Ahmadinejad's useful idiots. They're doing a great job for him.



Read it and actually learn something for once.


----------



## Yurt

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if ABC runs one-sided debates....who's to say they don't run one-sided polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to claim they run one-sided polls, your going to have to provide evidence of that.  Giving me far right organizations who think the media is too liberal isn't really saying much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
Click to expand...


proof nik is a dishonest hack.... come on nikky, you can't keep up with a simple conversation...


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to claim they run one-sided polls, your going to have to provide evidence of that.  Giving me far right organizations who think the media is too liberal isn't really saying much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> proof nik is a dishonest hack.... come on nikky, you can't keep up with a simple conversation...
Click to expand...


What exactly is proof that I am a dishonest hack?


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think enough evidence, circumstantial, was given, you of course being you will act as if no evidence was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof nik is a dishonest hack.... come on nikky, you can't keep up with a simple conversation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is proof that I am a dishonest hack?
Click to expand...

because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof nik is a dishonest hack.... come on nikky, you can't keep up with a simple conversation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is proof that I am a dishonest hack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)
Click to expand...


Do you know the difference between an interview with someone and an opinion piece?


----------



## Nik

And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> Here is something from someone who has actually been to Iran, rather than the Neoconservative morons who know fuck all about the area of culture.
> 
> 
> Iran? The U.S. should mind its own business | Salon News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neocons know nothing about Iran, nothing about the culture of Iran. They have no interest in understanding Iran, in speaking to any Iranian other than Iranian exiles who support the idea of invasions -- I'll call them Iranian Chalabis. It's offensive, even to an Iranian American like me. These are people who would have actually preferred to have Ahmadinejad as president so they could continue to demonize him and were worried, as some wrote in Op-Eds, that Mousavi would be a distraction and would make it easier for Iranians to build a nuclear weapon and now all of a sudden they want to be on his side? Go away.
> 
> I'm not saying Obama is the most knowledgeable person on Iran, but he's obviously getting good advice right now. He understands way more about the culture of the Middle East than any of the neocons. For them to be lecturing President Obama is a joke. I have criticized Obama; for instance, I criticized him for having a patronizing tone in his Persian New Year message. But right now I think he's doing a good job. The John McCains of the world, they're Ahmadinejad's useful idiots. They're doing a great job for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and actually learn something for once.
Click to expand...


Oh...that was so enlightening...NOT

I suppose people DYING IN THE STREETS FOR LIBERTY is just a "cultural thing" in Iran....something that we westerners just "don't understand"....boy...you libs really come up with some real shit...

You're worried that Ahmedinejad might "use" us?  Hell, he already is...but if the majority of Iranians already have voted against the regime how would our voicing support for them hurt their cause?  This "cultural" blather is just blather on your part... 

The government of Iran is brutally killing, beating, and jailing people and suppressing the rights of its citizens...you libs are the first to scream and cry out when it comes to other countries that have human rights problems and want us to interfere with them....so why be silent in this case?  Culture??  ....I think not. 

I'm not saying that we need to go into Iran and physically interfere....unless asked....but as the leader of the free world Obama should voice what is right and moral in the name of freedom and human rights.....America has already had a profound effect on the freedom of Middle Easterners and I see no reason why Obama should remain silent about Iranians wanting freedom as well.....but....



> ....our "courageous" President is doing what he normally does in situations like this: hunkering down, trying to see which way the wind is blowing, and hoping to find an angle that he can use to jump in at the last minute and get credit. Here's a man who talks incessantly about dialogue and reaching out, but when the people of Iran would be heartened by any words of support from the leader of the free world, he's silent. If Barack Obama were a real leader, if he had any courage, if he cared about freedom, he would be speaking out on behalf of the people rioting in the streets for freedom -- not staying mute on the sidelines, while a nuclear-bomb-making hostile theocracy is teetering on the brink. This is a moment for leadership, but unfortunately Barack Obama is just another empty suit, not a real leader of men.
> 
> rightwingnews.com


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is proof that I am a dishonest hack?
> 
> 
> 
> because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between an interview with someone and an opinion piece?
Click to expand...

what you posted was nothing more than an OpEd


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.


no, only a retard like you thinks anything connected to George Soros ISNT left wing


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something from someone who has actually been to Iran, rather than the Neoconservative morons who know fuck all about the area of culture.
> 
> 
> Iran? The U.S. should mind its own business | Salon News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neocons know nothing about Iran, nothing about the culture of Iran. They have no interest in understanding Iran, in speaking to any Iranian other than Iranian exiles who support the idea of invasions -- I'll call them Iranian Chalabis. It's offensive, even to an Iranian American like me. These are people who would have actually preferred to have Ahmadinejad as president so they could continue to demonize him and were worried, as some wrote in Op-Eds, that Mousavi would be a distraction and would make it easier for Iranians to build a nuclear weapon and now all of a sudden they want to be on his side? Go away.
> 
> I'm not saying Obama is the most knowledgeable person on Iran, but he's obviously getting good advice right now. He understands way more about the culture of the Middle East than any of the neocons. For them to be lecturing President Obama is a joke. I have criticized Obama; for instance, I criticized him for having a patronizing tone in his Persian New Year message. But right now I think he's doing a good job. The John McCains of the world, they're Ahmadinejad's useful idiots. They're doing a great job for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and actually learn something for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...that was so enlightening...NOT
> 
> I suppose people DYING IN THE STREETS FOR LIBERTY is just a "cultural thing" in Iran....something that we westerners just "don't understand"....boy...you libs really come up with some real shit...
Click to expand...


Wtf?  Who was saying that?



> You're worried that Ahmedinejad might "use" us?  Hell, he already is...but if the majority of Iranians already have voted against the regime how would our voicing support for them hurt their cause?  This "cultural" blather is just blather on your part...



Notice the IF.  And besides that, even if you take Mousavis numbers, they say that 34% support Ahmadeinjads regime.  If it keeps 34% support, the protesters lose.  34% of the populace+ the army means they don't have a prayer.  It matters what the Iranian populace thinks.  



> The government of Iran is brutally killing, beating, and jailing people and suppressing the rights of its citizens...you libs are the first to scream and cry out when it comes to other countries that have human rights problems and want us to interfere with them....so why be silent in this case?  Culture??  ....I think not.



Gee, maybe because we *installed a dictator in their country*.  So maybe our voices won't really be taken as a good thing there?  



> I'm not saying that we need to go into Iran and physically interfere....unless asked....but as the leader of the free world Obama should voice what is right and moral in the name of freedom and human rights.....America has already had a profound effect on the freedom of Middle Easterners and I see no reason why Obama should remain silent about Iranians wanting freedom as well.....but....



You see no reason?  I've explained to you multiple times exactly why he shouldn't.  Jesus christ, its like talking to a wall.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between an interview with someone and an opinion piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what you posted was nothing more than an OpEd
Click to expand...


No...it was an interview.  Surely you know the difference....don't you?


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof nik is a dishonest hack.... come on nikky, you can't keep up with a simple conversation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is proof that I am a dishonest hack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)
Click to expand...


Actually, why does Dive have to PROVE an opinion?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> no, only a retard like you thinks anything connected to George Soros ISNT left wing
Click to expand...


Compare Salon home page to bmi home page.  Notice which one is openly, nakedly, obnoxiously partisan.


----------



## Nik

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is proof that I am a dishonest hack?
> 
> 
> 
> because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, why does Dive have to PROVE an opinion?
Click to expand...


Umm...you really fail.  Badly.

1)  It was Yurts opinion, not Dives.

2)  He doesn't have to prove an opinion.  But he said it was proof for his opinion, and I wanted to know exactly what was proof.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you bitched about "far right wing" yet you posted from salon(far left wing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, why does Dive have to PROVE an opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm...you really fail.  Badly.
> 
> 1)  It was Yurts opinion, not Dives.
> 
> 2)  He doesn't have to prove an opinion.  But he said it was proof for his opinion, and I wanted to know exactly what was proof.
Click to expand...

and it has already been shown to you
but you are too fucking stupid to get it


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> no, only a retard like you thinks anything connected to George Soros ISNT left wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare Salon home page to bmi home page.  Notice which one is openly, nakedly, obnoxiously partisan.
Click to expand...

LOL you cant be serious


----------



## DiveCon

is this your bmi?

Premium Economy & Business Class Flights UK | Fly bmi

or is this it?

Calculate your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator

or maybe this is what you mean

BMI.com | Welcome


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, why does Dive have to PROVE an opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...you really fail.  Badly.
> 
> 1)  It was Yurts opinion, not Dives.
> 
> 2)  He doesn't have to prove an opinion.  But he said it was proof for his opinion, and I wanted to know exactly what was proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it has already been shown to you
> but you are too fucking stupid to get it
Click to expand...


No, it hasn't.  As usual you are a lying sack of a shit.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> is this your bmi?
> 
> Premium Economy & Business Class Flights UK | Fly bmi
> 
> or is this it?
> 
> Calculate your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> or maybe this is what you mean
> 
> BMI.com | Welcome



Try reading the thread, eh?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, only a retard like you thinks anything connected to George Soros ISNT left wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare Salon home page to bmi home page.  Notice which one is openly, nakedly, obnoxiously partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you cant be serious
Click to expand...


But I am.  Go ahead and do it.  See what you find.


----------



## Yurt




----------



## DiveCon

Yurt said:


>


thats Nik


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare Salon home page to bmi home page.  Notice which one is openly, nakedly, obnoxiously partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you cant be serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am.  Go ahead and do it.  See what you find.
Click to expand...

i have already been to salon, its a piece of shit


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this your bmi?
> 
> Premium Economy & Business Class Flights UK | Fly bmi
> 
> or is this it?
> 
> Calculate your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> or maybe this is what you mean
> 
> BMI.com | Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the thread, eh?
Click to expand...

please point out the post that said what "bmi" was


----------



## Old Rocks

ScreamingEagle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
Click to expand...


Do you fellows practice being stupid? Appeasement? Just because President Obama does not do the feckless cowboy routine of Bush does not equal appeasement. Empty bluster, such as Conservatives deal in, does not improve a situation such as Iran. It only gives the current autocrats something to scare the people with. President Obama's reasoned approach is part of why the people in Iran feel empowered enough to take on the Mullahs.


----------



## elvis

Old Rocks said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Obama's "appeasement approach" is not working....one teeny criticism and he's instantly on their shit list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you fellows practice being stupid? Appeasement? Just because President Obama does not do the feckless cowboy routine of Bush does not equal appeasement. Empty bluster, such as Conservatives deal in, does not improve a situation such as Iran. It only gives the current autocrats something to scare the people with. President Obama's reasoned approach is part of why the people in Iran feel empowered enough to take on the Mullahs.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's all because of your Messiah, isn't it?  you stupid ****.


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really claiming that Obama missed a historical opportunity to become the leader of the Iranian people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article should explain things quite succinctly for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 19, 2009
> *Obama's Missed Opportunity in Iran*
> By Joel B. Pollak
> 
> One of the most under-reported facts about the Iranian uprising this week is that the regime has been using foreign paramilitaries to attack pro-democracy demonstrators in the streets of Tehran. Many are apparently drawn from the Iranian-trained Hezb'allah in Lebanon. Buried in a Jerusalem Post article on President Obama's response to the crisis was the revelation that Hamas thugs are on the streets of Tehran as well:
> ....
> The possibility that Palestinian extremists may be helping to crush democracy in Iran points to the true, fascist nature of Hamas. It also highlights the link between the hegemonic ambitions of the Iranian regime and the persistence of Palestinian terror. The two have become mutually dependent.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration believes that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict must be resolved before progress can be made in restraining Iran. As Harvard's Alan Dershowitz has noted, the president "has it exactly backwards." It is Iran's support for Hamas and Hezb'allah that perpetuates the violence on Israel's borders. Iranian nuclear ambitions embolden those groups and make them an even greater threat.
> 
> 
> Political change in Iran therefore offers the possibility of killing two birds with one stone -- removing the threat of a nuclear Iran while cutting Hamas and Hezb'allah off from their primary source of weapons, training and money. If freedom triumphs over totalitarian theocracy in Tehran, the struggle for Israel's long-term security and for the democratic future of the Middle East could be won without firing a single shot.
> 
> 
> Few predicted that an opportunity to free Iran would come so soon and so suddenly. The Obama administration believed the best approach was to appease the regime by offering talks without preconditions, withdrawing troops from Iraq, and conceding Iran's rise as a nuclear power. Outside the administration, an isolated minority argued for continued military and diplomatic pressure on Iran, the better to encourage the regime's internal opponents.
> 
> 
> Obama has clung to his policy despite the radically changed circumstances and the opportunity they offer. Though his descriptions of the regime have hardened, he has refused to back the Iranian people's demands for freedom and democracy.
> 
> If ever there were a time for him to show what "tough diplomacy" means, it is now. But our eloquent president cannot find the words to stand up for hope and change.
> 
> 
> Instead, Obama has bought time for the regime to rescue itself, declaring, "It is up to Iranians to make a decision about who Iran's leaders will be." That is the same excuse that was offered for years by South Africa's former president, Thabo Mbeki, as he allowed neighboring Zimbabwe to collapse into tyranny and ruin while Robert Mugabe rigged one election after another. In both cases, silence amounts to tacit support of the regime.
> 
> President Obama and his congressional allies are in denial -- both about the inherent evil of the Iranian theocracy, and the opportunity that this moment presents. On Sunday, as protestors marched in Tehran, and as Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu delivered a speech on the prospects of peace, Obama was on the golf course. The next day, he dashed to Chicago to deliver a speech on health care reform -- a crisis so urgent that his administration has yet to put its legislative proposals in writing.
> 
> 
> Already, France and Germany have been stronger than the U.S. in their criticism of the Iranian regime. Even prominent voices on the American left are calling on Obama to drop "engagement." But Democrats like Jan Schakowsky of Illinois, who said earlier this month that the U.S. should not support Israel in the event that it felt forced to attack Iran's nuclear facilities, have fallen in behind the president.
> 
> Instead of confronting Iran, Obama is picking a fight with Israel. And the United States is missing an opportunity that may not arise again for decades. By standing up for the ideals of freedom and democracy that America cherishes and which he is sworn to uphold, President Obama could have hastened the fall of a terrorist autocracy, ended the threat of a nuclear arms race in the Middle East, and brought peace to Israelis and Arabs alike.
> 
> We may long regret the consequences of his failure.
> 
> americanthinker.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Opportunity for whom?? The United States? Here is what real Iranians are saying (just the regular folk). How about we stay the fuck out of it and let THEM decide their own fate?

Iran Updates &#8211; June 22 « niacINsight


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this your bmi?
> 
> Premium Economy & Business Class Flights UK | Fly bmi
> 
> or is this it?
> 
> Calculate your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> or maybe this is what you mean
> 
> BMI.com | Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the thread, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please point out the post that said what "bmi" was
Click to expand...


Psssst....its the source that SE posted.


----------



## MaggieMae

Nik said:


> Here is something from someone who has actually been to Iran, rather than the Neoconservative morons who know fuck all about the area of culture.
> 
> 
> Iran? The U.S. should mind its own business | Salon News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neocons know nothing about Iran, nothing about the culture of Iran. They have no interest in understanding Iran, in speaking to any Iranian other than Iranian exiles who support the idea of invasions -- I'll call them Iranian Chalabis. It's offensive, even to an Iranian American like me. These are people who would have actually preferred to have Ahmadinejad as president so they could continue to demonize him and were worried, as some wrote in Op-Eds, that Mousavi would be a distraction and would make it easier for Iranians to build a nuclear weapon and now all of a sudden they want to be on his side? Go away.
> 
> I'm not saying Obama is the most knowledgeable person on Iran, but he's obviously getting good advice right now. He understands way more about the culture of the Middle East than any of the neocons. For them to be lecturing President Obama is a joke. I have criticized Obama; for instance, I criticized him for having a patronizing tone in his Persian New Year message. But right now I think he's doing a good job. The John McCains of the world, they're Ahmadinejad's useful idiots. They're doing a great job for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and actually learn something for once.
Click to expand...


And here's former Secretary of State, Henry Kissinger, on FOX June 16th:

_Well, you know, I was a McCain supporter and  but I think the president has handled this well. Anything that the United States says that puts us totally behind one of the contenders, behind Mousavi, would be a handicap for that person. And I think its the proper position to take that the people of Iran have to make that decision.

Of course, we have to state our fundamental convictions of freedom of speech, free elections, and I dont see how President Obama could say less than he has, and even that is considered intolerable meddling. He has, after all, carefully stayed away from saying things that seem to support one side or the other. And I think it was the right thing to do because public support for the opposition would only be used by the  by Ahmadinejad  if I can ever learn his name properly  against Mousavi._


----------



## MaggieMae

Nik said:


> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.



Any publication or outlet not to the right of Washington Times, Drudge Report, American Thinker, New York Post, Human Events, American Standard (oops, that's a toilet), Weekly Standard, and the myriad others, are considered leftist. Pitty the online newsletter that attempts to do, um, "fair and balanced" opining. They will be attacked from all sides.


----------



## Nik

MaggieMae said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something from someone who has actually been to Iran, rather than the Neoconservative morons who know fuck all about the area of culture.
> 
> 
> Iran? The U.S. should mind its own business | Salon News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neocons know nothing about Iran, nothing about the culture of Iran. They have no interest in understanding Iran, in speaking to any Iranian other than Iranian exiles who support the idea of invasions -- I'll call them Iranian Chalabis. It's offensive, even to an Iranian American like me. These are people who would have actually preferred to have Ahmadinejad as president so they could continue to demonize him and were worried, as some wrote in Op-Eds, that Mousavi would be a distraction and would make it easier for Iranians to build a nuclear weapon and now all of a sudden they want to be on his side? Go away.
> 
> I'm not saying Obama is the most knowledgeable person on Iran, but he's obviously getting good advice right now. He understands way more about the culture of the Middle East than any of the neocons. For them to be lecturing President Obama is a joke. I have criticized Obama; for instance, I criticized him for having a patronizing tone in his Persian New Year message. But right now I think he's doing a good job. The John McCains of the world, they're Ahmadinejad's useful idiots. They're doing a great job for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and actually learn something for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here's former Secretary of State, Henry Kissinger, on FOX June 16th:
> 
> _Well, you know, I was a McCain supporter and  but I think the president has handled this well. Anything that the United States says that puts us totally behind one of the contenders, behind Mousavi, would be a handicap for that person. And I think its the proper position to take that the people of Iran have to make that decision.
> 
> Of course, we have to state our fundamental convictions of freedom of speech, free elections, and I dont see how President Obama could say less than he has, and even that is considered intolerable meddling. He has, after all, carefully stayed away from saying things that seem to support one side or the other. And I think it was the right thing to do because public support for the opposition would only be used by the  by Ahmadinejad  if I can ever learn his name properly  against Mousavi._
Click to expand...


And heres Snowcroft also supporting what Obama is doing.

Real Clear World - Video - Brent Scowcroft on Iran


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that we need to go into Iran and physically interfere....unless asked....but as the leader of the free world Obama should voice what is right and moral in the name of freedom and human rights.....America has already had a profound effect on the freedom of Middle Easterners and I see no reason why Obama should remain silent about Iranians wanting freedom as well.....but....



It has now been a full week since the Iranian election, the full impact of which was not known until last Sunday. Since then, the president has NOT remained silent, and he HAS spoken out about Iranians deserving their freedom at least once a day since then.

At 2:44 PM you are still yammering that he has not. You have a serious problem, my friend. Get some help.


----------



## DiveCon

MaggieMae said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any publication or outlet not to the right of Washington Times, Drudge Report, American Thinker, New York Post, Human Events, American Standard (oops, that's a toilet), Weekly Standard, and the myriad others, are considered leftist. Pitty the online newsletter that attempts to do, um, "fair and balanced" opining. They will be attacked from all sides.
Click to expand...

so, you believe a soros supported website ISNT left wing?
i have never said that list you made wasnt right wing


----------



## DiveCon

someone PLEASE show me a post of mine where i have said Obama could do any more than he is doing
i challenge anyone to show it


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> the title of this thread is incorrect
> no way can the nutjob in Iran "smackdown" anyone


just a reminder for all the liberals who are morons in this thread

this was my first post in this thread


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> someone PLEASE show me a post of mine where i have said Obama could do any more than he is doing
> i challenge anyone to show it



Can you show where anyone said that you said Obama could do any more than he is doing?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the title of this thread is incorrect
> no way can the nutjob in Iran "smackdown" anyone
> 
> 
> 
> just a reminder for all the liberals who are morons in this thread
> 
> this was my first post in this thread
Click to expand...


Congratulations.  You said something halfway intelligent for once.  Since you seem to believe that, why are you arguing against me and Maggie as opposed to arguing against SE who actually is attacking Obama for not doing more?

Oh wait...don't answer that, I know why  Can't attack a fellow conservative, eh?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any publication or outlet not to the right of Washington Times, Drudge Report, American Thinker, New York Post, Human Events, American Standard (oops, that's a toilet), Weekly Standard, and the myriad others, are considered leftist. Pitty the online newsletter that attempts to do, um, "fair and balanced" opining. They will be attacked from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, you believe a soros supported website ISNT left wing?
> i have never said that list you made wasnt right wing
Click to expand...


There is a difference between left wing and far left wing.  Salon is NOT far left wing, and its political slant has little to do with the interview it granted.

BMI's home page is one hit piece on Obama after another.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any publication or outlet not to the right of Washington Times, Drudge Report, American Thinker, New York Post, Human Events, American Standard (oops, that's a toilet), Weekly Standard, and the myriad others, are considered leftist. Pitty the online newsletter that attempts to do, um, "fair and balanced" opining. They will be attacked from all sides.
> 
> 
> 
> so, you believe a soros supported website ISNT left wing?
> i have never said that list you made wasnt right wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between left wing and far left wing.  Salon is NOT far left wing, and its political slant has little to do with the interview it granted.
> 
> BMI's home page is one hit piece on Obama after another.
Click to expand...

who gives a rats ass what "bmi" is
i sure as hell dont
if you werent such a fucking moron you would have known that already


----------



## MaggieMae

DiveCon said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are retarded if you think Salon is far left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any publication or outlet not to the right of Washington Times, Drudge Report, American Thinker, New York Post, Human Events, American Standard (oops, that's a toilet), Weekly Standard, and the myriad others, are considered leftist. Pitty the online newsletter that attempts to do, um, "fair and balanced" opining. They will be attacked from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, you believe a soros supported website ISNT left wing?
> i have never said that list you made wasnt right wing
Click to expand...


I was responding to Nik with a general observation, not you personally. However, where do you get the idea George Soros is tied to Salon.com? Poor George Soros...when Obama can't be blamed, there's always good ol' George Soros. 

Salon.com is a highly respected, award-winning internet news and entertainment source. I suppose it's possible Soros contributes to its lifeline somehow, but does that mean he owns it--like in the way right-wing Rupert Murdoch owns right-wing FoxNews and the Wall Street Journal?

Salon Corporate Profile
Salon Media Group, Inc. (Salon) is an Internet media company that produces a network of ten subject-specific Web sites (of which one is an audio streaming Web site), hosts two online subscription communities, and features Salon Premium, a paid subscription service.

Salon News
Salon News features breaking stories and investigative journalism, as well as interviews with newsmakers, politicians and pundits. 

Salon Opinion
Opinion features trenchant ideas and perspectives on the news of the day and issues percolating to the surface by regular columnists like Joe Conason as well as a constantly changing cast of contributors. *Opinion includes features like Right Hook, a weekly roundup of conservative commentary and analysis.*

Salon Technology & Business
Salon Arts & Entertainment
Salon Life
Salon Books
Salon Comics

*Salon has won most major Web awards including three Webbys, "Best Website" by Entertainment Weekly, "Best of the Web" by Business Week and "Website of the Year" by Time magazine and the Year 2000 "General Excellence in Online Journalism Original to the Web" and "Enterprise Journalism Original to the Web" -- Online Journalism Awards sponsored by the Online News Association and the Columbia Graduate School of Journalism.*


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you believe a soros supported website ISNT left wing?
> i have never said that list you made wasnt right wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between left wing and far left wing.  Salon is NOT far left wing, and its political slant has little to do with the interview it granted.
> 
> BMI's home page is one hit piece on Obama after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who gives a rats ass what "bmi" is
> i sure as hell dont
> if you werent such a fucking moron you would have known that already
Click to expand...


Why did you ask what it was if you didn't care about it?


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between left wing and far left wing.  Salon is NOT far left wing, and its political slant has little to do with the interview it granted.
> 
> BMI's home page is one hit piece on Obama after another.
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a rats ass what "bmi" is
> i sure as hell dont
> if you werent such a fucking moron you would have known that already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask what it was if you didn't care about it?
Click to expand...

because you were comparing it to salon
thats all


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a rats ass what "bmi" is
> i sure as hell dont
> if you werent such a fucking moron you would have known that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you ask what it was if you didn't care about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you were comparing it to salon
> thats all
Click to expand...


Umm, no.  I wasn't.  You are the one who made the comparison, dumbass.  I said they weren't the same.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you ask what it was if you didn't care about it?
> 
> 
> 
> because you were comparing it to salon
> thats all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, no.  I wasn't.  You are the one who made the comparison, dumbass.  I said they weren't the same.
Click to expand...

no, i didnt even know what the fuck you were talking about
because i didnt read SE's post
you just complained about a so called righteing source as you used a well known lefteing source
you are too fucxking stupid for words


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you were comparing it to salon
> thats all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no.  I wasn't.  You are the one who made the comparison, dumbass.  I said they weren't the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i didnt even know what the fuck you were talking about
> because i didnt read SE's post
> you just complained about a so called righteing source as you used a well known lefteing source
> you are too fucxking stupid for words
Click to expand...


As I said.  Read the thread before you spew your bullshit, dumbass.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no.  I wasn't.  You are the one who made the comparison, dumbass.  I said they weren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i didnt even know what the fuck you were talking about
> because i didnt read SE's post
> you just complained about a so called righteing source as you used a well known lefteing source
> you are too fucxking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said.  Read the thread before you spew your bullshit, dumbass.
Click to expand...

i've read the thread, asshole
just not all of his post
and, it makes no difference as to what i said
you bitched about a "right wing source" while USING a "left wing source"

utter FAIL on your part
i dont give a shit what BMI said as it is immaterial to my point
you complete dumbfuck


----------



## Harry Dresden

Kent.Neidhold said:


> Seriously? I'll say whatever the fuck I want about whomever I want and there's not really anything you can do about it. I dont know who you think you are, but you're an absolute zilch. I think you personally attacking me is absurd and trying to throw around insults speaks to your higher education. Im sorry you still live in your moms basement and I'm sorry no one likes you.



look Kent we have enough assholes in this forum who call EVERBODY who disagrees with them,NEO-cons,RIGHT-wingers etc.etc....if you wanna play that game,go right ahead,but just dont cry about the personal attacks that will come....


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i didnt even know what the fuck you were talking about
> because i didnt read SE's post
> you just complained about a so called righteing source as you used a well known lefteing source
> you are too fucxking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said.  Read the thread before you spew your bullshit, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've read the thread, asshole
> just not all of his post
> and, it makes no difference as to what i said
> you bitched about a "right wing source" while USING a "left wing source"
> 
> utter FAIL on your part
> i dont give a shit what BMI said as it is immaterial to my point
> you complete dumbfuck
Click to expand...


Lmfao.  You've read the thread....just not all of it.  

Another piece of bullshit brought to you by DiveCon.

As I said, go read the thread, bitch.  All of the thread.  Then maybe you won't look so retarded all the time.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said.  Read the thread before you spew your bullshit, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> i've read the thread, asshole
> just not all of his post
> and, it makes no difference as to what i said
> you bitched about a "right wing source" while USING a "left wing source"
> 
> utter FAIL on your part
> i dont give a shit what BMI said as it is immaterial to my point
> you complete dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmfao.  You've read the thread....just not all of it.
> 
> Another piece of bullshit brought to you by DiveCon.
> 
> As I said, go read the thread, bitch.  All of the thread.  Then maybe you won't look so retarded all the time.
Click to expand...

hmm you claim to have read all of the thread, yet it is YOU that looks retarded


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've read the thread, asshole
> just not all of his post
> and, it makes no difference as to what i said
> you bitched about a "right wing source" while USING a "left wing source"
> 
> utter FAIL on your part
> i dont give a shit what BMI said as it is immaterial to my point
> you complete dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao.  You've read the thread....just not all of it.
> 
> Another piece of bullshit brought to you by DiveCon.
> 
> As I said, go read the thread, bitch.  All of the thread.  Then maybe you won't look so retarded all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm you claim to have read all of the thread, yet it is YOU that looks retarded
Click to expand...


Sure I do.  Sorry but you are someone who equates making an actual point with pearls and who thinks that you can't prove something was done not on purpose.  Your judgment means absolutely fuck all.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao.  You've read the thread....just not all of it.
> 
> Another piece of bullshit brought to you by DiveCon.
> 
> As I said, go read the thread, bitch.  All of the thread.  Then maybe you won't look so retarded all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm you claim to have read all of the thread, yet it is YOU that looks retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I do.  Sorry but you are someone who equates making an actual point with pearls and who thinks that you can't prove something was done not on purpose.  Your judgment means absolutely fuck all.
Click to expand...

please try that again, after you take a writing class so you can actually make a coherent point


----------



## Yurt

nik is a big whiney cry baby poopoo head


----------



## Chris

Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."


----------



## Yurt

Chris said:


> Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."



you're just jealous cuz i have mad skills ripping people and you don't....poopoo head....


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm you claim to have read all of the thread, yet it is YOU that looks retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do.  Sorry but you are someone who equates making an actual point with pearls and who thinks that you can't prove something was done not on purpose.  Your judgment means absolutely fuck all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please try that again, after you take a writing class so you can actually make a coherent point
Click to expand...


Projecting again?


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> nik is a big whiney cry baby poopoo head



/pat yurt.


----------



## rcajun90

xotoxi said:


> If Obama was to say:
> 
> _"This morning, I read the comments made by Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad that I should stay out of Iran's business and that I should issue him an apology.  Well, I will not issue an apology, but I will offer two words for Mr. Ahmadinejad: 'FUCK YOU!'"_
> 
> ...would people around here be happy or outraged?



LOL!  That was to funny.  The ruling Mullah's have made their living blaming the USA for everything.  In the end they were going to do it again.  If you country is having problems then it must be the "Great Satan".  This crap isn't working anymore.  I give the Mullah's about another year or so before they are gone.  Ahmadinejad is nothing more than their puppet tied to their hip.  This will not last long if enough Iranians still have the heat to challenge the Mullah's.


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> nik is a big whiney cry baby poopoo head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /pat yurt.
Click to expand...


that poopoo head thing is sweet huh...its so childish, you can't really can't come back against it 

i've used it on friends and their expressions are priceless, thought i would try it in type....you have to have a sarcastic personality though, else it doesn't fly


----------



## Nik

Yurt said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> nik is a big whiney cry baby poopoo head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /pat yurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that poopoo head thing is sweet huh...its so childish, you can't really can't come back against it
> 
> i've used it on friends and their expressions are priceless, thought i would try it in type....you have to have a sarcastic personality though, else it doesn't fly
Click to expand...


Sure but the problem is that saying it in the first place is sort of more of an insult to the one saying it than the one receiving it.

Seems more suited to using on friends where you actually like the person its being directed at ;p


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do.  Sorry but you are someone who equates making an actual point with pearls and who thinks that you can't prove something was done not on purpose.  Your judgment means absolutely fuck all.
> 
> 
> 
> please try that again, after you take a writing class so you can actually make a coherent point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting again?
Click to expand...

nope, you are a master at that


----------



## Bill O'Olberman

ScreamingEagle said:


> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com



Why are Republicans seemingly giving Ahmadinejad more legitimacy and credibility today than they did 6 months ago? He was a nut job in his rhetoric 6 months ago, he remains a nut job today.


----------



## fyathyrio

yes please explain why the screaming mob was wrong


----------



## Chris

The best thing Obama can do in this situation is shut the fuck up.

Something George Bush was never able to do.


----------



## Yurt

Nik said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> /pat yurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that poopoo head thing is sweet huh...its so childish, you can't really can't come back against it
> 
> i've used it on friends and their expressions are priceless, thought i would try it in type....you have to have a sarcastic personality though, else it doesn't fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but the problem is that saying it in the first place is sort of more of an insult to the one saying it than the one receiving it.
> 
> Seems more suited to using on friends where you actually like the person its being directed at ;p
Click to expand...


^ see, you're not funny and have no sense of humor ^


----------



## JW Frogen

The party of Allah will blame the US, or the West in general for what ever we do, or do not, that is their gig. It is how they stay in power, external enemy justifies theocratic tyranny. (See Orwell for further details.)

We have to make our position clear, we stand for secular democracy everywhere.

No idiot cultural relativism. No your killing is ok because it is just who you are.

No more of this shit.

You either act in the world or advocate what you believe or others will act on you, and force you to believe what they will.


----------



## MaggieMae

Bill O'Olberman said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Republicans seemingly giving Ahmadinejad more legitimacy and credibility today than they did 6 months ago? He was a nut job in his rhetoric 6 months ago, he remains a nut job today.
Click to expand...


Par for the course. They'll defend the banking institutions that fucked us over too because Obama bailed them out. Heard any complaints lately about the high cost of gasoline? That's because Obama wants alternatives to oil. And how about the hue and cry BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!! Apparently just so long as it doesn't involve keeping the AMERICAN automobile industry from failing.


----------



## DiveCon

MaggieMae said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Republicans seemingly giving Ahmadinejad more legitimacy and credibility today than they did 6 months ago? He was a nut job in his rhetoric 6 months ago, he remains a nut job today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Par for the course. They'll defend the banking institutions that fucked us over too because Obama bailed them out. Heard any complaints lately about the high cost of gasoline? That's because Obama wants alternatives to oil. And how about the hue and cry BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!! Apparently just so long as it doesn't involve keeping the AMERICAN automobile industry from failing.
Click to expand...

except Bush was the one to bail out the banks


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> The best thing Obama can do in this situation is shut the fuck up.
> 
> Something George Bush was never able to do.



When will you join Obama in that endeavor?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing Obama can do in this situation is shut the fuck up.
> 
> Something George Bush was never able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you join Obama in that endeavor?
Click to expand...

its amazing chris can do any talking at all
considering how busy his mouth is with other things


----------



## rhodescholar

The iranian midget president of the stolen election, his master holding his leash khameini, and the other dogs behind this coup will hopefully soon be killed - as soon as Obama grows a brain and realizes that not every POS can be "talked to" and "reasoned with."

Attack Iran.


----------



## midcan5

When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.


----------



## neurosport

Sarah G said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
Click to expand...


you are amazingly stupid !


----------



## elvis

midcan5 said:


> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.



Once again, you illustrate you have no idea what the hell you're talking about.  At least you are consistent.


----------



## DiveCon

midcan5 said:


> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.


so why are you blaming others for BO's failures?


----------



## DiveCon

neurosport said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmadinejad Tells Obama Not to Interfere in Iran, Seeks Public Apology*
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called on President Obama on Thursday not to interfere in Iranian affairs after the U.S. president said he was "appalled and outraged" by post-election violence, a news agency reported.
> 
> "Mr. Obama made a mistake to say those things ... our question is why he fell into this trap and said things that previously (former U.S. President George W.) Bush used to say," the semi-official Fars News Agency quoted Ahmadinejad as saying.
> 
> "Do you want to speak (with Iran) with this tone? If that is your stance then what is left to talk about," said Ahmadinejad. "I hope you avoid interfering in Iran's affairs and express your regret in a way that the Iranian nation is informed of it."
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fox News for you.  I'm sure nobody in the world cares what that Iranian murderer says.
> 
> You're pretty pathetic siding with that guy against America too.  If it had been a Repub that he said that about, you would be whining all day and night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are amazingly stupid !
Click to expand...

shes a moron


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.
> 
> 
> 
> so why are you blaming others for BO's failures?
Click to expand...


He would consider anything else an act of blasphemy.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.
> 
> 
> 
> so why are you blaming others for BO's failures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would consider anything else an act of blasphemy.
Click to expand...

its because he is a hypocrite


----------



## HUGGY

midcan5 said:


> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.



It seems to me that the default position of any patriotic American should be to support the president of the USA.  It seems to me that several of the contributors of this thread have as thier preset stance to be hopeful that the president and therefore the country should fail.  I detest these leaches on our republic.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the default position of any patriotic American should be to support the president of the USA.  It seems to me that several of the contributors of this thread have as thier preset stance to be hopeful that the president and therefore the country should fail.  I detest these leaches on our republic.
Click to expand...

hypocrite


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the default position of any patriotic American should be to support the president of the USA.  It seems to me that several of the contributors of this thread have as thier preset stance to be hopeful that the president and therefore the country should fail.  I detest these leaches on our republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hypocrite
Click to expand...


So I am a hypocrite?  For voting for and supporting both Bushes or for voting for and supporting Barack Obama?

If that makes me a hypocrite in your eyes then I won't put much weight on your opinion.


----------



## Harry Dresden

midcan5 said:


> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.



hey MIDCANT....how come your democratic buttbuddies here in California dont admit they have destroyed this state?.....and i know you wont answer because you never do when asked a pertinent question...ill be waiting eagerly for your empty answer...


----------



## txlonghorn

it never ceases to amaze me how everything discussion always ends up as an opportunity to blame bush.  

JESUS H. CHRIST!!!   Grow the fuck up!!!

If you want me to support this idiot, then somebody, for the love of GOD, please tell him to give me a good reason!!!  Stand up for this country for once goddamnit!!!  Stop running around with your pecker tucked between your legs and acting like we should just hug it out and hope everybody walks out besties.  

GROW SOME GONADS FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!  Iran thumps it's chest and fires out a challenge and what do you think will happen?   BO will send him an apology and a gift and try to make things all better with words and ass kissing.

I hope you guys are spending alot of time with your heads in your microwaves so that you build up a healthy tolerance to radiation...the nukes are coming...the nukes are coming.  And you can blame bush all you want...be he isn't the one who didn't try to stop it


----------



## Chris

txlonghorn said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how everything discussion always ends up as an opportunity to blame bush.
> 
> JESUS H. CHRIST!!!   Grow the fuck up!!!
> 
> If you want me to support this idiot, then somebody, for the love of GOD, please tell him to give me a good reason!!!  Stand up for this country for once goddamnit!!!  Stop running around with your pecker tucked between your legs and acting like we should just hug it out and hope everybody walks out besties.
> 
> GROW SOME GONADS FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!  Iran thumps it's chest and fires out a challenge and what do you think will happen?   BO will send him an apology and a gift and try to make things all better with words and ass kissing.
> 
> I hope you guys are spending alot of time with your heads in your microwaves so that you build up a healthy tolerance to radiation...the nukes are coming...the nukes are coming.  And you can blame bush all you want...be he isn't the one who didn't try to stop it



Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology. 

Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse. 

His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?


----------



## DiveCon

Chris said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> it never ceases to amaze me how everything discussion always ends up as an opportunity to blame bush.
> 
> JESUS H. CHRIST!!!   Grow the fuck up!!!
> 
> If you want me to support this idiot, then somebody, for the love of GOD, please tell him to give me a good reason!!!  Stand up for this country for once goddamnit!!!  Stop running around with your pecker tucked between your legs and acting like we should just hug it out and hope everybody walks out besties.
> 
> GROW SOME GONADS FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!  Iran thumps it's chest and fires out a challenge and what do you think will happen?   BO will send him an apology and a gift and try to make things all better with words and ass kissing.
> 
> I hope you guys are spending alot of time with your heads in your microwaves so that you build up a healthy tolerance to radiation...the nukes are coming...the nukes are coming.  And you can blame bush all you want...be he isn't the one who didn't try to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology.
> 
> Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse.
> 
> His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?
Click to expand...

keep on doing your thing
one of these days you might actually get something right


----------



## rhodescholar

midcan5 said:


> When one is a failure the MO is always to blame others or to criticize others for your own failure. Witness the economy of Reaganomics and the presidency of George W. Bush. Both extreme failures but has anyone ever seen a republican / conservative / or libertarian accept that they failed? No, it is the poor people who caused the failure or it is the media, they even run from Bush saying he really isn't one of them. Like children in a schoolyard caught in a wrong, it is always the others fault. Akmad little napoleon is no different. He may even be in consultation with Cheney, another little man and draft dodger.



For a moment, assuming you are capable of thinking at a higher level beyond infantile labels, please enlighten us as to what exactly was "conservative" about Bush II's handling of the economy.  Please include expositions on his 2 farm bills, prescription drug program, overall fiscal expenditures, handling of the illegal alien issues, etc.


----------



## rhodescholar

Chris said:


> Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology.
> 
> Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse.
> 
> His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?



Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...


----------



## Chris

rhodescholar said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology.
> 
> Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse.
> 
> His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...
Click to expand...


Taliban on the run in Pakistan.

Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.

Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.

This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.

Good job, Obama!


----------



## DiveCon

Chris said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology.
> 
> Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse.
> 
> His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
Click to expand...

wash, rinse, repeat

same old shit from chris the moron


----------



## rhodescholar

Chris said:


> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!



This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.

Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.

First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.

Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.

Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.

You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology.
> 
> Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse.
> 
> His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
Click to expand...


I think Obama is perfectly happy being serviced by Michelle.  He really isn't royalty.  Despite your willingness to volunteer your services, he isn't going to be interviewing people to be his concubines.


----------



## Chris

rhodescholar said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
Click to expand...


Nice try, but no good.

Hezbollah was favored in the polls until Obama made his speech in Cairo.

Defeating the Taliban in Afghanistan means nothing if they have a free haven in Pakistan. Obama's election made it possible politically for the government of Pakistan to go after the Taliban, and they have big time.

Likewise, Obama destroyed the "Great Satan" mythology of the Iranian Mullahs, and now they have lost the election and all legitimacy. Now the debate isn't about Bush-Vader, but about Neda. 

Oh, and I forgot the Somali pirates. Another Obama victory. 

We are fighting a political war, not just a miltiary one. There are 1.5 billion muslims in the world. Only the muslims can defeat extremism, and Obama has given them a reason to want to.

I know its tough being on the losing side, but the obscenities just make you look foolish.


----------



## txlonghorn

Chris said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but no good.
> 
> Hezbollah was favored in the polls until Obama made his speech in Cairo.
> 
> Defeating the Taliban in Afghanistan means nothing if they have a free haven in Pakistan. Obama's election made it possible politically for the government of Pakistan to go after the Taliban, and they have big time.
> 
> Likewise, Obama destroyed the "Great Satan" mythology of the Iranian Mullahs, and now they have lost the election and all legitimacy. Now the debate isn't about Bush-Vader, but about Neda.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the Somali pirates. Another Obama victory.
> 
> We are fighting a political war, not just a miltiary one. There are 1.5 billion muslims in the world. Only the muslims can defeat extremism, and Obama has given them a reason to want to.
> 
> I know its tough being on the losing side, but the obscenities just make you look foolish.
Click to expand...


Can you explain the apology tour?  Why is it necessary to go around the world telling all of our enemies that we are arrogant, prideful and wrong for bringing freedom to the Iraqi people?   How is it helping our position to kiss the feet of these tyrants who mock our very existence and wish for it fall under their sand covered sandals?  Is this how we're going to fight our political battles?  By agreeing with the haters of the free world?  Is this how you think we are destroying the "great satan"?  I'm sorry Chris, but that is what is making us look foolish...not obsceneties on a message board.  If you don't like obsceneties, then go find a chat room full of Obama worshippers who would dare take the messiah's name in vain.  As far as I'm concerned the great satan now lives in the whitehouse.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rhodescholar said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
Click to expand...


yep...just read crap heads first post....300 posts later....it will be the same dam post....if the guy is like this publicly,he must be one of the most obnoxious fucking people to know....must add a lot to a conversation....


----------



## MaggieMae

DiveCon said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Republicans seemingly giving Ahmadinejad more legitimacy and credibility today than they did 6 months ago? He was a nut job in his rhetoric 6 months ago, he remains a nut job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Par for the course. They'll defend the banking institutions that fucked us over too because Obama bailed them out. Heard any complaints lately about the high cost of gasoline? That's because Obama wants alternatives to oil. And how about the hue and cry BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!! Apparently just so long as it doesn't involve keeping the AMERICAN automobile industry from failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except Bush was the one to bail out the banks
Click to expand...


Laughing....yup, only when it's _convenient_ to blame him, that is... On any other day, it's all Obama's fault.


----------



## MaggieMae

rhodescholar said:


> The iranian midget president of the stolen election, his master holding his leash khameini, and the other dogs behind this coup will hopefully soon be killed - as soon as Obama grows a brain and realizes that not every POS can be "talked to" and "reasoned with."
> 
> Attack Iran.



Izzat you Rummy? Just attack without reviewing the blowback? Take a time out and read what WILL happen if Iran is invaded either by the US or Israel, or both in tandem, especially this part.

Can, or Should Israel Disable Iran's Nukes by Itself? - By David Eshel, Defense Update Analysis
_
Any military action against Iran would most probably, unite the Iranian people behind their regime, even if this is not too popular, due to Iran's economic and social decline. Moreover, Iran's ability to retaliate must be taken seriously. This comprises three primary components: missile attacks, rocket attacks from Iranian sponsored Hezbollah and attacks on Israeli interests overseas. _


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaggieMae said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Par for the course. They'll defend the banking institutions that fucked us over too because Obama bailed them out. Heard any complaints lately about the high cost of gasoline? That's because Obama wants alternatives to oil. And how about the hue and cry BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!! Apparently just so long as it doesn't involve keeping the AMERICAN automobile industry from failing.
> 
> 
> 
> except Bush was the one to bail out the banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....yup, only when it's _convenient_ to blame him, that is... On any other day, it's all Obama's fault.
Click to expand...


they are all a bunch of basTURDS.....including 90% of the CEO's in this country....all that money should have been giving back to the tax payers,who would have used it to pay off bills,catch up on mortgages,buy a car or a major appliance.....the people out of work could have used it....retired folk.....but our politicians would never consider giving us our money back to spend,they know better and of course they want to let their RICH friends get it so they can spend it,cause after all,they know how,we dont.....as i said before,its time for one of those revolutions Jefferson spoke of....


----------



## MaggieMae

Chris said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed the Islamic extremist mythology.
> 
> Now all he needs to do is shut the fuck up and watch Islamic extremism collapse.
> 
> His strategy is working perfectly. Why change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
Click to expand...


 You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.

Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Chris said:


> Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."



one guy calls someone "POOPOO HEADS"...and to Chrissies little mind that means EVERY one on the right is thinking that.....ever wonder why so many here think your such a loser Chris?.....your a fucking piece of unadulterated fly shit....the Dung Beatles try to roll you over when they catch you napping....flies try to lay their eggs on ya...dogs roll on ya....people scrape you off the bottom of their shoes....asshole....


----------



## txlonghorn

For the record, the bail out was supported by a democratically controlled house.   So reguardless of who was sitting at the President's desk, it was passed by the democrats.  Blame Bush all you want... he had shitloads of democratic help.


----------



## txlonghorn

Harry Dresden said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one guy calls someone "POOPOO HEADS"...and to Chrissies little mind that means EVERY one on the right is thinking that.....ever wonder why so many here think your such a loser Chris?.....your a fucking piece of unadulterated fly shit....the Dung Beatles try to roll you over when they catch you napping....flies try to lay their eggs on ya...dogs roll on ya....people scrape you off the bottom of their shoes....asshole....
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for Chris to explain his position of how Obama, (of muslim descent) has any power to destroy an entire sect of a religion with his mere prescence.  IS it even remotely possible?  And I'd also like a definition of "extremist mythology" as it pertains to muslims.  What mythology?  Like it's a folktale?  That all these horror stories we here about beheading Americans or flying planes into buildings is just a ghost story told around campfires?  Get your head out of your ass!


----------



## toomuchtime_

Harry Dresden said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except Bush was the one to bail out the banks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....yup, only when it's _convenient_ to blame him, that is... On any other day, it's all Obama's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are all a bunch of basTURDS.....including 90% of the CEO's in this country....all that money should have been giving back to the tax payers,who would have used it to pay off bills,catch up on mortgages,buy a car or a major appliance.....the people out of work could have used it....retired folk.....but our politicians would never consider giving us our money back to spend,they know better and of course they want to let their RICH friends get it so they can spend it,cause after all,they know how,we dont.....as i said before,its time for one of those revolutions Jefferson spoke of....
Click to expand...


As ill conceived as TARP was, it seems some significant money had to be spent/invested on an emergency basis to prevent a massive collapse of our financial system, but probably not nearly the $700 billion that went to TARP, but beyond that we would have been far better off if instead of buying Obama's $800 billion barrel of pork, the Treasury had made available for loans to consumers and businesses the stimulus money and some of the TARP money.  The Treasury could have contracted banks and other lending institutions to make the loans according to rules and parameters the Treasury set out; this would have immediately saved or created millions of jobs, allowed the banks to earn fees that would help to rebuild them, perhaps saved GM and Chrysler from going into bankruptcy, allowed us some more comfortable breathing space to work out how to rebuild our financial system, and of course, it would have cost taxpayers nothing since the money would have been loaned at interest that would have covered all costs and perhaps showed a profit at the end.  

This would have kept our private sector economy going and as the financial systems recovered, the government funds could have been withdrawn and used to retire the debt that created them.  This would have been the government giving a hand up to the private sector economy, not a hand out that will produce no lasting results, as Obama's ill conceived and grossly misrepresented stimulus plan is.


----------



## MaggieMae

rhodescholar said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
Click to expand...


While "on the run" was an exaggeration, The Taliban is most definitely unpopular among the majority of Afghans. This poll was taken in February 2009. Scroll down to Questions 10 and 11. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/05_02_09afghan_poll_2009.pdf


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> Can you explain the apology tour?  Why is it necessary to go around the world telling all of our enemies that we are arrogant, prideful and wrong for bringing freedom to the Iraqi people?   How is it helping our position to kiss the feet of these tyrants who mock our very existence and wish for it fall under their sand covered sandals?  Is this how we're going to fight our political battles?  By agreeing with the haters of the free world?  Is this how you think we are destroying the "great satan"?  I'm sorry Chris, but that is what is making us look foolish...not obsceneties on a message board.  If you don't like obsceneties, then go find a chat room full of Obama worshippers who would dare take the messiah's name in vain.  As far as I'm concerned the great satan now lives in the whitehouse.



Your silly embellishments only prove that you didn't listen to the Cairo speech, nor even read the transcript, nor any of the responses from leaders all over the globe since. Hell, you're just making up shit as you go along. Except for the usual anti-Obama-no-matter-what talking heads like Limbaugh and Hannity, even the right-wing pundits praised the speech. Eat your heart out:

_David Horowitz, June 5th
Conservatives will make a great mistake if they fail to see this speech for what it was, and treat it as another round in the partisan food fight. It was not an appeasement of our enemies. It was a forthright statement by an American leader in a Muslim capital explaining why America is in fact the global leader in those battles that matter most to people everywhere: freedom, equality, and peace. As conservatives we have many quarrels with the Obama administration -- and we should have. But this speech is not one of them.__

Ed Morrissey, June 4th
Surprisingly good," Ed Morrissey stated that the speech was "a much better effort than I'd feared." He also praised Obama for "a not-so-subtle jab at the practice of various Arab and Muslim states to use the Palestinian issue to whip up anti-Israel sentiment for their own domestic purposes," which he called "a little surprising - and refreshing." 

Max Boot, June 4th
Having just read Obama's Cairo speech, my reaction is: Not bad. It could have been better. But it also could have been a lot worse...I realize that the Obama speech isn't going to satisfy those (like me) who once thrilled to Bush's unapologetic pro-democracy rhetoric but, for all of Obama's rhetorical sleight of hands and elisions, I thought he did an effective job of making America's case to the Muslim world. No question: He is a more effective salesman than his predecessor was. Which doesn't mean that his audience will buy the message.

Rich Lowry, June 4th
I have to go back and read it carefully, so I reserve the right to extend and revise my remarks. But on the whole I thought it was pretty good and I basically agree with Max Boot's take here. Yes, there were many things about which to cavil, there were missed opportunities, and he betrayed the disturbing weakness of his policy in certain key areas, Iran foremost among them. But the speech was an act of diplomacy and as such, it inevitably was going to skate over some inconvenient truths and tilt its presentation in a way to try to make it more persuasive to its target audience. Fundamentally, Obama's goal was to tell the Muslim world, "We respect and value you, your religion and your civilization, and only ask that you don't hate us and murder us in return." Bush tried to deliver the same message over and over again. The difference with Obama is that people might actually be willing to listen.

In a second post later that day, Lowry wrote:

I don't want to make exalted claims for the speech. It was a mixed bag and there are limits to the effect any one speech can have. But I think some in the conservative blogosphere are pronouncing it a scandal because they leave out all the good things. Consider: He extolled America as "one of the greatest sources of progress that the world has ever known"; pledged we will "relentlessly confront violent extremists who pose a grave threat to our country"; condemned Holocaust denial as "baseless, ignorant, and hateful"; said "it is a sign of neither courage nor power to shoot rockets at sleeping children, or to blow up old women on a bus"; insisted that "the Arab-Israel conflict should no longer be used to distract the people of Arab nations from other problems"; and called for more democracy, religious freedom, and women's rights in the Muslim world. And he got a standing ovation.

That should count for something. My standard is not whether Obama gave a speech I'd totally agree with (not going to happen), or whether it was strictly accurate as a matter of history of Koranic exegesis (irrelevant), but whether the speech will, on balance, help isolate Islamic extremists intellectually and politically, or not. Since I think it will, I consider it a success._


----------



## txlonghorn

MaggieMae said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While "on the run" was an exaggeration, The Taliban is most definitely unpopular among the majority of Afghans. This poll was taken in February 2009. Scroll down to Questions 10 and 11.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/05_02_09afghan_poll_2009.pdf
Click to expand...


Well hell, that taliban is unpopular among the majority of populations in alot of countries.   That's nothing special.  The question is how many Afghans are willing to stand up to their terroristic ways and fight them?


----------



## MaggieMae

Harry Dresden said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan./Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon./Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs./This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them./Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep...just read crap heads first post....300 posts later....it will be the same dam post....if the guy is like this publicly,he must be one of the most obnoxious fucking people to know....must add a lot to a conversation....
Click to expand...


You mean the conversation that agrees with you? Who can remember what s/he wrote 300 posts ago? Get a grip, man. This entire issue has ALWAYS had opposition. Stop acting as though it's something "new." Throwing little tantrums doesn't change that.


----------



## MaggieMae

Harry Dresden said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except Bush was the one to bail out the banks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....yup, only when it's _convenient_ to blame him, that is... On any other day, it's all Obama's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are all a bunch of basTURDS.....including 90% of the CEO's in this country....all that money should have been giving back to the tax payers,who would have used it to pay off bills,catch up on mortgages,buy a car or a major appliance.....the people out of work could have used it....retired folk.....but our politicians would never consider giving us our money back to spend,they know better and of course they want to let their RICH friends get it so they can spend it,cause after all,they know how,we dont.....as i said before,its time for one of those revolutions Jefferson spoke of....
Click to expand...


Sure, give more "stimulus cash" to everyone equally, amounting to $700 billion total, when 99% of the country is living on extended credit. What would the more ignorant among us have done once they spent their share? Go right back to where they were last December: Broke and in dept up to their eyeballs. Yeah, that was such a lovely proposal I heard coming from the mouths of seemingly sane people...


----------



## MaggieMae

Harry Dresden said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one guy calls someone "POOPOO HEADS"...and to Chrissies little mind that means EVERY one on the right is thinking that.....ever wonder why so many here think your such a loser Chris?.....your a fucking piece of unadulterated fly shit....the Dung Beatles try to roll you over when they catch you napping....flies try to lay their eggs on ya...dogs roll on ya....people scrape you off the bottom of their shoes....asshole....
Click to expand...


Another tantrum...


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> For the record, the bail out was supported by a democratically controlled house.   So reguardless of who was sitting at the President's desk, it was passed by the democrats.  Blame Bush all you want... he had shitloads of democratic help.



I'm not "blaming" either one. It had to be done.


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one guy calls someone "POOPOO HEADS"...and to Chrissies little mind that means EVERY one on the right is thinking that.....ever wonder why so many here think your such a loser Chris?.....your a fucking piece of unadulterated fly shit....the Dung Beatles try to roll you over when they catch you napping....flies try to lay their eggs on ya...dogs roll on ya....people scrape you off the bottom of their shoes....asshole....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Chris to explain his position of how Obama, (of muslim descent) has any power to destroy an entire sect of a religion with his mere prescence.  IS it even remotely possible?  And I'd also like a definition of "extremist mythology" as it pertains to muslims.  What mythology?  Like it's a folktale?  That all these horror stories we here about beheading Americans or flying planes into buildings is just a ghost story told around campfires?  Get your head out of your ass!
Click to expand...


"Extremist mythology" because the Isamic fundamentalists cherry-pick the Qu'ran to make their case to the most ignorant and oppressed Muslims, just as certain Christian fundamentalists use The Bible. Of the 3,436 versus in the Qu'ran, only 111 refer to jihads.


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While "on the run" was an exaggeration, The Taliban is most definitely unpopular among the majority of Afghans. This poll was taken in February 2009. Scroll down to Questions 10 and 11.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/05_02_09afghan_poll_2009.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hell, that taliban is unpopular among the majority of populations in alot of countries.   That's nothing special.  The question is how many Afghans are willing to stand up to their terroristic ways and fight them?
Click to expand...


That's the hard part and it won't happen overnight. Now you're starting to get it.


----------



## txlonghorn

MaggieMae said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain the apology tour?  Why is it necessary to go around the world telling all of our enemies that we are arrogant, prideful and wrong for bringing freedom to the Iraqi people?   How is it helping our position to kiss the feet of these tyrants who mock our very existence and wish for it fall under their sand covered sandals?  Is this how we're going to fight our political battles?  By agreeing with the haters of the free world?  Is this how you think we are destroying the "great satan"?  I'm sorry Chris, but that is what is making us look foolish...not obsceneties on a message board.  If you don't like obsceneties, then go find a chat room full of Obama worshippers who would dare take the messiah's name in vain.  As far as I'm concerned the great satan now lives in the whitehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly embellishments only prove that you didn't listen to the Cairo speech, nor even read the transcript, nor any of the responses from leaders all over the globe since. Hell, you're just making up shit as you go along. Except for the usual anti-Obama-no-matter-what talking heads like Limbaugh and Hannity, even the right-wing pundits praised the speech. Eat your heart out:
> 
> _David Horowitz, June 5th
> Conservatives will make a great mistake if they fail to see this speech for what it was, and treat it as another round in the partisan food fight. It was not an appeasement of our enemies. It was a forthright statement by an American leader in a Muslim capital explaining why America is in fact the global leader in those battles that matter most to people everywhere: freedom, equality, and peace. As conservatives we have many quarrels with the Obama administration -- and we should have. But this speech is not one of them.__
> 
> Ed Morrissey, June 4th
> Surprisingly good," Ed Morrissey stated that the speech was "a much better effort than I'd feared." He also praised Obama for "a not-so-subtle jab at the practice of various Arab and Muslim states to use the Palestinian issue to whip up anti-Israel sentiment for their own domestic purposes," which he called "a little surprising - and refreshing."
> 
> Max Boot, June 4th
> Having just read Obama's Cairo speech, my reaction is: Not bad. It could have been better. But it also could have been a lot worse...I realize that the Obama speech isn't going to satisfy those (like me) who once thrilled to Bush's unapologetic pro-democracy rhetoric but, for all of Obama's rhetorical sleight of hands and elisions, I thought he did an effective job of making America's case to the Muslim world. No question: He is a more effective salesman than his predecessor was. Which doesn't mean that his audience will buy the message.
> 
> Rich Lowry, June 4th
> I have to go back and read it carefully, so I reserve the right to extend and revise my remarks. But on the whole I thought it was pretty good and I basically agree with Max Boot's take here. Yes, there were many things about which to cavil, there were missed opportunities, and he betrayed the disturbing weakness of his policy in certain key areas, Iran foremost among them. But the speech was an act of diplomacy and as such, it inevitably was going to skate over some inconvenient truths and tilt its presentation in a way to try to make it more persuasive to its target audience. Fundamentally, Obama's goal was to tell the Muslim world, "We respect and value you, your religion and your civilization, and only ask that you don't hate us and murder us in return." Bush tried to deliver the same message over and over again. The difference with Obama is that people might actually be willing to listen.
> 
> In a second post later that day, Lowry wrote:
> 
> I don't want to make exalted claims for the speech. It was a mixed bag and there are limits to the effect any one speech can have. But I think some in the conservative blogosphere are pronouncing it a scandal because they leave out all the good things. Consider: He extolled America as "one of the greatest sources of progress that the world has ever known"; pledged we will "relentlessly confront violent extremists who pose a grave threat to our country"; condemned Holocaust denial as "baseless, ignorant, and hateful"; said "it is a sign of neither courage nor power to shoot rockets at sleeping children, or to blow up old women on a bus"; insisted that "the Arab-Israel conflict should no longer be used to distract the people of Arab nations from other problems"; and called for more democracy, religious freedom, and women's rights in the Muslim world. And he got a standing ovation.
> 
> That should count for something. My standard is not whether Obama gave a speech I'd totally agree with (not going to happen), or whether it was strictly accurate as a matter of history of Koranic exegesis (irrelevant), but whether the speech will, on balance, help isolate Islamic extremists intellectually and politically, or not. Since I think it will, I consider it a success._
Click to expand...


I hate to burst your bubble, but I NEVER mentioned the Cairo speech.  My comment had NOTHING to do with it.  For a couple of reasons.  One, I could care less about his Cairo speech.  How is that addressing our attackers????   And two, everything I pointed out happend PRIOR to that.   What did I make up?  Chris made some STUPID ASS points and I took issue with them.  You can use other people thoughts to speak for you all you want.  I read his comments and came up with my own opinion of his position.


----------



## txlonghorn

MaggieMae said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> While "on the run" was an exaggeration, The Taliban is most definitely unpopular among the majority of Afghans. This poll was taken in February 2009. Scroll down to Questions 10 and 11.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/05_02_09afghan_poll_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hell, that taliban is unpopular among the majority of populations in alot of countries.   That's nothing special.  The question is how many Afghans are willing to stand up to their terroristic ways and fight them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the hard part and it won't happen overnight. Now you're starting to get it.
Click to expand...


Sorry Maggie..I'll never get your justifications


----------



## elvis

MaggieMae said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Par for the course. They'll defend the banking institutions that fucked us over too because Obama bailed them out. Heard any complaints lately about the high cost of gasoline? That's because Obama wants alternatives to oil. And how about the hue and cry BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!! Apparently just so long as it doesn't involve keeping the AMERICAN automobile industry from failing.
> 
> 
> 
> except Bush was the one to bail out the banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....yup, only when it's _convenient_ to blame him, that is... On any other day, it's all Obama's fault.
Click to expand...


Not a question of blaming.  bush bailed out the banks.  Its a fact.


----------



## DiveCon

MaggieMae said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.
> 
> Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.
Click to expand...

yeah, but that happened under Bush, as well
seems you want to give Obama the credit for things he HASNT done


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.
> 
> Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but that happened under Bush, as well
> seems you want to give Obama the credit for things he HASNT done
Click to expand...


The Messiah works in mysterious ways.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.
> 
> Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but that happened under Bush, as well
> seems you want to give Obama the credit for things he HASNT done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Messiah works in mysterious ways.
Click to expand...

amazing, isn't it


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaggieMae said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same shit this idiot posted earlier, either in the same thread, or a different one, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Repeating the same nonsense you fucking idiot does not make it more true today than last week.
> 
> First off the Taliban are GAINING ground in Afghanistan, which is why the US is sending 40,000 more troops there, the iranian fascist have shut down the protests, and Hezboolah has EXACTLY the same amount of seats and the same amount of political power and cabinet seats as before the election.  If you weren't a fucking imebecile, and actually knew anything about Lebanon, you would understand how their constitution is designed to share power along sectarian lines, and one group CANNOT gain much from one election to another.
> 
> Just as a thought, please provide us with what criteria you are using to claim that the Taliban are "on the run" in Afghanistan.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Further, please describe what can be accomplished through negotiating with the iranian dictatorship, and provide details and specifics.
> 
> You ran away from this request last time, let's see if you are anything BUT a troll and can actually address these points this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep...just read crap heads first post....300 posts later....it will be the same dam post....if the guy is like this publicly,he must be one of the most obnoxious fucking people to know....must add a lot to a conversation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the conversation that agrees with you? Who can remember what s/he wrote 300 posts ago? Get a grip, man. This entire issue has ALWAYS had opposition. Stop acting as though it's something "new." Throwing little tantrums doesn't change that.
Click to expand...


read his posts Maggie....i dont give a dam if i agree the jerk or not....he says the same dam thing over and over....i dont agree with you 50 % of the time but you dont repeat yourself,Bobo comes up with something new to add to the mix,Agna comes up with new stuff....i usually dont agree with them.....Christ even Yukon will post something different....instead of just blindly defending someone BECAUSE you agree with him....read what he is saying and what is being said about him....Chris says the same shit OVER and OVER....


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaggieMae said:


> Sure, give more "stimulus cash" to everyone equally, amounting to $700 billion total, when 99% of the country is living on extended credit. What would the more ignorant among us have done once they spent their share? Go right back to where they were last December: Broke and in dept up to their eyeballs. Yeah, that was such a lovely proposal I heard coming from the mouths of seemingly sane people...



al your telling me Maggie is that all these guys who screwed up their companies should get all this tax payer money instead of giving it back to us,so they can blow it again,yea lets give it to the rich.....and you know what....FUCK the ignorant among us....lets not do something because 15-20%  of the pop. will blow their money.....thats their tough luck.....80% wont....nothing seems to be changing Maggie,and i dont think much more will change in another 6 months.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaggieMae said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has destroyed Muslim extremist mythology, and all the right can do is call people "poopoo heads."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one guy calls someone "POOPOO HEADS"...and to Chrissies little mind that means EVERY one on the right is thinking that.....ever wonder why so many here think your such a loser Chris?.....your a fucking piece of unadulterated fly shit....the Dung Beatles try to roll you over when they catch you napping....flies try to lay their eggs on ya...dogs roll on ya....people scrape you off the bottom of their shoes....asshole....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another tantrum...
Click to expand...

you ought to know....you have thrown enough yourself....


----------



## Chris

MaggieMae said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this english?  If so, it without question, is the fucking stupidest post I've ever seen, ever.  I cannot even begin to comment on/against it, it aspires to be trolling, but is too far down to ever reach it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.
> 
> Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.
Click to expand...


Of course I left it out. We were discussing what has happened since Obama took office.

But thanks for bringing it up. We only did better in Iraq when we used diplomacy.


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban on the run in Pakistan.
> 
> Hezbollah loses the election in Lebanon.
> 
> Iranian people rise up against the Mullahs.
> 
> This is what happens when we stop bombing people and talking down to them.
> 
> Good job, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.
> 
> Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I left it out. We were discussing what has happened since Obama took office.
> 
> But thanks for bringing it up. We only did better in Iraq when we used diplomacy.
Click to expand...


C'mon Chris. do you consider Clinton's sanctions which killed thousands diplomacy?


----------



## Chris

elvis3577 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out how AQ was finally beaten back in Iraq when the Sunnis decided what they had to offer wasn't in their best interests after all.
> 
> Terrorism is a strategy, only winnable with a better strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I left it out. We were discussing what has happened since Obama took office.
> 
> But thanks for bringing it up. We only did better in Iraq when we used diplomacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon Chris. do you consider Clinton's sanctions which killed thousands diplomacy?
Click to expand...


I was talking about the Sunni Awakening.

Clinton wasn't in office then, Bush was.


----------



## DiveCon

Chris said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I left it out. We were discussing what has happened since Obama took office.
> 
> But thanks for bringing it up. We only did better in Iraq when we used diplomacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Chris. do you consider Clinton's sanctions which killed thousands diplomacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about the Sunni Awakening.
> 
> Clinton wasn't in office then, Bush was.
Click to expand...

then you have to admit that came AFTER the military action


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Heh....still looks like the Big O's new "change" in foreign policy approach has been a total flop with the big A....



> *Iran pledges 'crushing' response to US critiques*
> Sat June 27
> 
> President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad vowed Saturday to make the U.S. regret its criticism of Iran's postelection crackdown and said the "mask has been removed" from the Obama administration's efforts to improve relations.
> 
> Ahmadinejad  with his internal opponents virtually silenced  all but dared Obama to keep calling for an end to repression of demonstrators who claim the hardline leader stole re-election through massive fraud.
> 
> "You should know that if you continue the response of the Iranian nation will be strong," Ahmadinejad said in a speech to members of Iran's judiciary, which is directly controlled by the ruling clerics. "The response of the Iranian nation will be crushing. The response will cause remorse."
> 
> Ahmadinejad has no authority to direct major policy decisions on his own  a power that rests with the non-elected theocracy. But his comments often reflect the thinking of the ruling establishment.
> 
> The cleric-led regime now appears to have quashed a protest movement that brought hundreds of thousands to the streets of Tehran and other cities in the greatest challenge to its authority in 30 years. There have been no significant demonstrations in days, and the most significant signs of dissent are the cries of "God is great!" echoing from the rooftops, a technique dating to the days of protest against the U.S.-backed shah before the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> 
> Days of relatively restrained talk from both Washington and Tehran appear to be returning to a familiar pattern of condemnation and recrimination despite Obama's stated desire to move away from mutual hostility. Iran and the U.S. still appear interested in negotiations over Iran's nuclear program, but the rising rhetorical temperature can be expected to slow progress toward a deal, experts said.
> 
> "The political feasibility of pursuing it, and the likelihood of success has changed," said Trita Parsi, president of the National Iranian American Council. "I have a hard time seeing any real engagement taking place for at least four to six months."
> 
> Obama acknowledged Friday that Iran's violent suppression of unrest would hinder progress, saying "There is no doubt that any direct dialogue or diplomacy with Iran is going to be affected by the events of the last several weeks."
> 
> Obama struck a conciliatory tone toward Iran after taking office, sending a video greeting for Persian New Year that used the government's formal name  the Islamic Republic of Iran  in a signal that the goal of regime change had been set aside. He even avoided strong language as Iran began suppressing street protests, saying he wanted to avoid becoming a foil for Iranian hard-liners who blame the United States and other Western powers for instigating internal dissent.
> 
> But Obama decried Iran's crackdown more vigorously as amateur videos of beating and shootings began flooding the Internet. He said Friday in his strongest condemnation yet that violence perpetrated against protesters was "outrageous," and dismissed a demand from Ahmadinejad to repent for earlier criticism.
> 
> "I would suggest that Mr. Ahmadinejad think carefully about the obligations he owes to his own people," Obama added.
> 
> Iran also had been stopping short of its normally harsh language about the U.S., mostly blaming Britain and even France and Germany as Mousavi's supporters demanded a new election. Ahmadinejad had made relatively few appearances in an apparent attempt to avoid inflaming the situation.
> 
> The protests dwindled to scattered clashes as riot police and Basij militiamen put down the unrest using batons, tear gas, water cannons and, in at least 17 cases, live ammunition. Mousavi said Friday that he would seek official permission for any future rallies, effectively ending his role in street protests.
> 
> Ahmadinejad appeared self-assured and even invigorated Saturday in the face of the previous day's personal challenge from Obama.
> 
> "We are surprised at Mr. Obama," Ahmadinejad said. "Didn't he say that he was after change?
> 
> "They keep saying that they want to hold talks with Iran. All right, we have expressed our readiness as well. But is this the correct way?" Ahmadinejad told judiciary officials. "They showed their hand to the people of Iran, before all people of the world. Their mask has been removed."
> 
> The top news headlines on current events from Yahoo! News - Yahoo! News


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Heh....still looks like the Big O's new "change" in foreign policy approach has been a total flop with the big A....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran pledges 'crushing' response to US critiques*
> Sat June 27
> 
> President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad vowed Saturday to make the U.S. regret its criticism of Iran's postelection crackdown and said the "mask has been removed" from the Obama administration's efforts to improve relations.
> 
> Ahmadinejad  with his internal opponents virtually silenced  all but dared Obama to keep calling for an end to repression of demonstrators who claim the hardline leader stole re-election through massive fraud.
> 
> "You should know that if you continue the response of the Iranian nation will be strong," Ahmadinejad said in a speech to members of Iran's judiciary, which is directly controlled by the ruling clerics. "The response of the Iranian nation will be crushing. The response will cause remorse."
> 
> Ahmadinejad has no authority to direct major policy decisions on his own  a power that rests with the non-elected theocracy. But his comments often reflect the thinking of the ruling establishment.
> 
> The cleric-led regime now appears to have quashed a protest movement that brought hundreds of thousands to the streets of Tehran and other cities in the greatest challenge to its authority in 30 years. There have been no significant demonstrations in days, and the most significant signs of dissent are the cries of "God is great!" echoing from the rooftops, a technique dating to the days of protest against the U.S.-backed shah before the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> 
> Days of relatively restrained talk from both Washington and Tehran appear to be returning to a familiar pattern of condemnation and recrimination despite Obama's stated desire to move away from mutual hostility. Iran and the U.S. still appear interested in negotiations over Iran's nuclear program, but the rising rhetorical temperature can be expected to slow progress toward a deal, experts said.
> 
> "The political feasibility of pursuing it, and the likelihood of success has changed," said Trita Parsi, president of the National Iranian American Council. "I have a hard time seeing any real engagement taking place for at least four to six months."
> 
> Obama acknowledged Friday that Iran's violent suppression of unrest would hinder progress, saying "There is no doubt that any direct dialogue or diplomacy with Iran is going to be affected by the events of the last several weeks."
> 
> Obama struck a conciliatory tone toward Iran after taking office, sending a video greeting for Persian New Year that used the government's formal name  the Islamic Republic of Iran  in a signal that the goal of regime change had been set aside. He even avoided strong language as Iran began suppressing street protests, saying he wanted to avoid becoming a foil for Iranian hard-liners who blame the United States and other Western powers for instigating internal dissent.
> 
> But Obama decried Iran's crackdown more vigorously as amateur videos of beating and shootings began flooding the Internet. He said Friday in his strongest condemnation yet that violence perpetrated against protesters was "outrageous," and dismissed a demand from Ahmadinejad to repent for earlier criticism.
> 
> "I would suggest that Mr. Ahmadinejad think carefully about the obligations he owes to his own people," Obama added.
> 
> Iran also had been stopping short of its normally harsh language about the U.S., mostly blaming Britain and even France and Germany as Mousavi's supporters demanded a new election. Ahmadinejad had made relatively few appearances in an apparent attempt to avoid inflaming the situation.
> 
> The protests dwindled to scattered clashes as riot police and Basij militiamen put down the unrest using batons, tear gas, water cannons and, in at least 17 cases, live ammunition. Mousavi said Friday that he would seek official permission for any future rallies, effectively ending his role in street protests.
> 
> Ahmadinejad appeared self-assured and even invigorated Saturday in the face of the previous day's personal challenge from Obama.
> 
> "We are surprised at Mr. Obama," Ahmadinejad said. "Didn't he say that he was after change?
> 
> "They keep saying that they want to hold talks with Iran. All right, we have expressed our readiness as well. But is this the correct way?" Ahmadinejad told judiciary officials. "They showed their hand to the people of Iran, before all people of the world. Their mask has been removed."
> 
> The top news headlines on current events from Yahoo! News - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...


Wait Ahmadinejad doesn't like the US now?

No shit sherlock.  Nobody expected anything different.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh....still looks like the Big O's new "change" in foreign policy approach has been a total flop with the big A....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran pledges 'crushing' response to US critiques*
> Sat June 27
> 
> President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad vowed Saturday to make the U.S. regret its criticism of Iran's postelection crackdown and said the "mask has been removed" from the Obama administration's efforts to improve relations.
> 
> Ahmadinejad  with his internal opponents virtually silenced  all but dared Obama to keep calling for an end to repression of demonstrators who claim the hardline leader stole re-election through massive fraud.
> 
> "You should know that if you continue the response of the Iranian nation will be strong," Ahmadinejad said in a speech to members of Iran's judiciary, which is directly controlled by the ruling clerics. "The response of the Iranian nation will be crushing. The response will cause remorse."
> 
> Ahmadinejad has no authority to direct major policy decisions on his own  a power that rests with the non-elected theocracy. But his comments often reflect the thinking of the ruling establishment.
> 
> The cleric-led regime now appears to have quashed a protest movement that brought hundreds of thousands to the streets of Tehran and other cities in the greatest challenge to its authority in 30 years. There have been no significant demonstrations in days, and the most significant signs of dissent are the cries of "God is great!" echoing from the rooftops, a technique dating to the days of protest against the U.S.-backed shah before the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> 
> Days of relatively restrained talk from both Washington and Tehran appear to be returning to a familiar pattern of condemnation and recrimination despite Obama's stated desire to move away from mutual hostility. Iran and the U.S. still appear interested in negotiations over Iran's nuclear program, but the rising rhetorical temperature can be expected to slow progress toward a deal, experts said.
> 
> "The political feasibility of pursuing it, and the likelihood of success has changed," said Trita Parsi, president of the National Iranian American Council. "I have a hard time seeing any real engagement taking place for at least four to six months."
> 
> Obama acknowledged Friday that Iran's violent suppression of unrest would hinder progress, saying "There is no doubt that any direct dialogue or diplomacy with Iran is going to be affected by the events of the last several weeks."
> 
> Obama struck a conciliatory tone toward Iran after taking office, sending a video greeting for Persian New Year that used the government's formal name  the Islamic Republic of Iran  in a signal that the goal of regime change had been set aside. He even avoided strong language as Iran began suppressing street protests, saying he wanted to avoid becoming a foil for Iranian hard-liners who blame the United States and other Western powers for instigating internal dissent.
> 
> But Obama decried Iran's crackdown more vigorously as amateur videos of beating and shootings began flooding the Internet. He said Friday in his strongest condemnation yet that violence perpetrated against protesters was "outrageous," and dismissed a demand from Ahmadinejad to repent for earlier criticism.
> 
> "I would suggest that Mr. Ahmadinejad think carefully about the obligations he owes to his own people," Obama added.
> 
> Iran also had been stopping short of its normally harsh language about the U.S., mostly blaming Britain and even France and Germany as Mousavi's supporters demanded a new election. Ahmadinejad had made relatively few appearances in an apparent attempt to avoid inflaming the situation.
> 
> The protests dwindled to scattered clashes as riot police and Basij militiamen put down the unrest using batons, tear gas, water cannons and, in at least 17 cases, live ammunition. Mousavi said Friday that he would seek official permission for any future rallies, effectively ending his role in street protests.
> 
> Ahmadinejad appeared self-assured and even invigorated Saturday in the face of the previous day's personal challenge from Obama.
> 
> "We are surprised at Mr. Obama," Ahmadinejad said. "Didn't he say that he was after change?
> 
> "They keep saying that they want to hold talks with Iran. All right, we have expressed our readiness as well. But is this the correct way?" Ahmadinejad told judiciary officials. "They showed their hand to the people of Iran, before all people of the world. Their mask has been removed."
> 
> The top news headlines on current events from Yahoo! News - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait Ahmadinejad doesn't like the US now?
> 
> No shit sherlock.  Nobody expected anything different.
Click to expand...


You mean the Big O didn't?

.....he was just running around apologizing for America and acting all nicey-nice to dictators just because he's an ignoramus....?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh....still looks like the Big O's new "change" in foreign policy approach has been a total flop with the big A....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Ahmadinejad doesn't like the US now?
> 
> No shit sherlock.  Nobody expected anything different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the Big O didn't?
> 
> .....he was just running around apologizing for America and acting all nicey-nice to dictators just because he's an ignoramus....?
Click to expand...


No he didn't.  And he wasn't actually doing that.  But then lying nevers been beneath you.


----------



## MaggieMae

Harry Dresden said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy calls someone "POOPOO HEADS"...and to Chrissies little mind that means EVERY one on the right is thinking that.....ever wonder why so many here think your such a loser Chris?.....your a fucking piece of unadulterated fly shit....the Dung Beatles try to roll you over when they catch you napping....flies try to lay their eggs on ya...dogs roll on ya....people scrape you off the bottom of their shoes....asshole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tantrum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ought to know....you have thrown enough yourself....
Click to expand...


If you can show me where I _EVER_ let loose like that, then I'll owe you an apology.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Ahmadinejad doesn't like the US now?
> 
> No shit sherlock.  Nobody expected anything different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Big O didn't?
> 
> .....he was just running around apologizing for America and acting all nicey-nice to dictators just because he's an ignoramus....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  And he wasn't actually doing that.  But then lying nevers been beneath you.
Click to expand...

Uhuh....accuse me of lying....that'll change history....



> No leader in American history has gone to greater lengths than Barack Obama to make amends for his own country. From condemnation of American arrogance in a speech in Strasbourg to acknowledging U.S. mistakes before millions of Muslims on Arab television, Obama has rarely missed an opportunity to apologise for the actions of the American people.
> 
> President Obama has elevated the art of national self-loathing to new heights, and seems to delight in prostrating the most powerful nation on the face of the earth before its critics and rivals, especially on foreign soil. The Obama worldview revolves around the central premise that the United States must be humble and engage and work with its enemies through the application of smart power. There is nothing smart, however, in appeasing rogue states such as North Korea or Iran.
> 
> Telegraph.co.uk: news, business, sport, the Daily Telegraph newspaper, Sunday Telegraph - Telegraph.





> Within mere hours of arriving in France on Friday for this weekend's NATO summit, U.S. President Barack Obama had not only expressed regret for past American "arrogance" toward Europe, he had also charmed his hosts by extolling the pleasures of sipping wine and watching the sunset in French cafes.
> 
> What's more, there was French President Nicolas Sarkozy, positively gushing with gratitude for a U.S. leader "who understands that the world does not boil down to simply American frontiers and borders."
> 
> "In America, there's a failure to appreciate Europe's leading role in the world," Obama said. "Instead of celebrating your dynamic union and seeking to partner with you to meet common challenges, there have been times where America has shown arrogance and been dismissive, even derisive."
> 
> Montreal Gazette - Breaking News, Quebec, Opinion, Multimedia & More





> "I know my country has not perfected itself. At times, we've struggled to keep the promise of liberty and equality for all of our people. We've made our share of mistakes, and there are times when our actions around the world have not lived up to our best intentions."
> 
> --Barack Hussein Obama - Berlin's Tiergarten Park, July 2008





> *Obama's Unnecessary Apology *(to Muslims)
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Every new president flatters himself that he, kinder and gentler, is beginning the world anew. Yet, when Barack Obama in his inaugural address reached out to Muslims with "to the Muslim world, we seek a new way forward, based on mutual interest and mutual respect," his formulation was needlessly defensive and apologetic.
> 
> Is it "new" to acknowledge Muslim interests and show respect to the Muslim world? Obama doesn't just think so, he said so again to millions in his al-Arabiya interview, insisting on the need to "restore" the "same respect and partnership that America had with the Muslim world as recently as 20 or 30 years ago."
> 
> Astonishing. In these most recent 20 years -- the alleged winter of our disrespect of the Islamic world -- America did not just respect Muslims, it bled for them. It engaged in five military campaigns, every one of which involved -- and resulted in -- the liberation of a Muslim people: Bosnia, Kosovo, Kuwait, Afghanistan and Iraq.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls





> *Obama Among the Dictat**ors*
> Hugo Chávez is a tin-pot dictator who has debauched Venezuela's democracy. Normally in such circumstances, an American president would show reserve. The weirdly ebullient Mr. Obama did not, and that image was the photo seen 'round the world.
> 
> In New York this week, I asked a former Eastern European dissident who spent time in prison under the Communists: "If you were sitting in a cell in Cuba, Iran or Syria and saw this photo of a smiling American president shaking hands with a smiling Hugo Chávez, what would you think?"
> 
> He said: "I would think that I was losing ground."
> 
> Business News & Financial News - The Wall Street Journal - WSJ.com





> *Barack Obama's Top 10 Apologies: How the President Has Humiliated a Superpower*
> by Nile Gardiner, Ph.D. and Morgan Roach
> 
> A common theme that runs through President Obama's statements is the idea the United States must atone for its past policies, whether it is America's application of the war against Islamist terrorism or its overall foreign policy. At the core of this message is the concept that the U.S. is a flawed nation that must seek redemption by apologizing for its past "sins."
> 
> On several occasions, President Obama has sought to apologize for the actions of his own country when addressing a foreign audience--including seven of the 10 apologies listed below. The President has already apologized for his country to nearly 3 billion people across Europe, the Muslim world, and the Americas.
> 
> The Obama Administration's strategy of unconditional engagement with America's enemies combined with a relentless penchant for apology-making is a dangerous recipe for failure. The overall effect of this approach has been to weaken American power on the world stage rather than strengthen it.
> 
> President Obama's personal approval ratings across much of the world may be sky high, but that has not translated into greater support for U.S.-led initiatives, such as the NATO mission in Afghanistan, which is heavily dependent on American and British troops. The U.S. is increasingly viewed as a soft touch internationally, which has encouraged rogue regimes such as North Korea and Iran to accelerate their nuclear and missile programs.
> 
> As President Obama embarks this week on his second major overseas tour, which will take him to Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Germany, and France, the world does not need yet another apology from the President. Rather, it is looking for strong and principled leadership from the most powerful nation on the face of the earth. American leadership is not a popularity contest, nor should it be an exercise in self-loathing. Rather, it is about taking tough positions that will be met with hostility in many parts of the globe. Above all, it demands the assertive projection of American power, both to secure the homeland and to protect America's allies.
> 
> The following is a list of the 10 most significant apologies by the President of the United States in his first four months of office as they relate to foreign policy and national security issues.
> 
> The Heritage Foundation - Conservative Policy Research and Analysis


----------



## Nik

Oh man!  He said that America has made mistakes before!  What an arrogant ass!

You really are a piece of work, aren't you?  

Nice op eds though.  Funny the only actual quote you could offer up was him saying we've made mistakes.  *gasp* the horror!

As for acting all nice to dictators, Chavez was elected, actually.  Unlike, say, Bush's favorite pal, Musharraf.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> Oh man!  He said that America has made mistakes before!  What an arrogant ass!
> 
> You really are a piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Nice op eds though.  Funny the only actual quote you could offer up was him saying we've made mistakes.  *gasp* the horror!
> 
> As for acting all nice to dictators, Chavez was elected, actually.  Unlike, say, Bush's favorite pal, Musharraf.



Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA

...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!  He said that America has made mistakes before!  What an arrogant ass!
> 
> You really are a piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Nice op eds though.  Funny the only actual quote you could offer up was him saying we've made mistakes.  *gasp* the horror!
> 
> As for acting all nice to dictators, Chavez was elected, actually.  Unlike, say, Bush's favorite pal, Musharraf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
Click to expand...


No.  Try again?


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!  He said that America has made mistakes before!  What an arrogant ass!
> 
> You really are a piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Nice op eds though.  Funny the only actual quote you could offer up was him saying we've made mistakes.  *gasp* the horror!
> 
> As for acting all nice to dictators, Chavez was elected, actually.  Unlike, say, Bush's favorite pal, Musharraf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
Click to expand...


This may come as a shock to you, but one of the reasons many of us continue to support Barack Obama is that you idiots continue to make such ignorant and absurd comparisons and accusations. If you can't debate a topic without saying childish things, why would anyone take you seriously as an adult with opinions that are intelligently thought out?


----------



## MaggieMae

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Big O didn't?
> 
> .....he was just running around apologizing for America and acting all nicey-nice to dictators just because he's an ignoramus....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  And he wasn't actually doing that.  But then lying nevers been beneath you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhuh....accuse me of lying....that'll change history....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama Among the Dictat**ors*
> Hugo Chávez is a tin-pot dictator who has debauched Venezuela's democracy. Normally in such circumstances, an American president would show reserve. The weirdly ebullient Mr. Obama did not, and that image was the photo seen 'round the world.
> 
> In New York this week, I asked a former Eastern European dissident who spent time in prison under the Communists: "If you were sitting in a cell in Cuba, Iran or Syria and saw this photo of a smiling American president shaking hands with a smiling Hugo Chávez, what would you think?"
> 
> He said: "I would think that I was losing ground."
> 
> Business News & Financial News - The Wall Street Journal - WSJ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama's Top 10 Apologies: How the President Has Humiliated a Superpower*
> by Nile Gardiner, Ph.D. and Morgan Roach
> 
> A common theme that runs through President Obama's statements is the idea the United States must atone for its past policies, whether it is America's application of the war against Islamist terrorism or its overall foreign policy. At the core of this message is the concept that the U.S. is a flawed nation that must seek redemption by apologizing for its past "sins."
> 
> On several occasions, President Obama has sought to apologize for the actions of his own country when addressing a foreign audience--including seven of the 10 apologies listed below. The President has already apologized for his country to nearly 3 billion people across Europe, the Muslim world, and the Americas.
> 
> The Obama Administration's strategy of unconditional engagement with America's enemies combined with a relentless penchant for apology-making is a dangerous recipe for failure. The overall effect of this approach has been to weaken American power on the world stage rather than strengthen it.
> 
> President Obama's personal approval ratings across much of the world may be sky high, but that has not translated into greater support for U.S.-led initiatives, such as the NATO mission in Afghanistan, which is heavily dependent on American and British troops. The U.S. is increasingly viewed as a soft touch internationally, which has encouraged rogue regimes such as North Korea and Iran to accelerate their nuclear and missile programs.
> 
> As President Obama embarks this week on his second major overseas tour, which will take him to Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Germany, and France, the world does not need yet another apology from the President. Rather, it is looking for strong and principled leadership from the most powerful nation on the face of the earth. American leadership is not a popularity contest, nor should it be an exercise in self-loathing. Rather, it is about taking tough positions that will be met with hostility in many parts of the globe. Above all, it demands the assertive projection of American power, both to secure the homeland and to protect America's allies.
> 
> The following is a list of the 10 most significant apologies by the President of the United States in his first four months of office as they relate to foreign policy and national security issues.
> 
> The Heritage Foundation - Conservative Policy Research and Analysis
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Every single quoted passage is from CONSERVATIVE news outlets. Imagine that. And yet all hell breaks loose if someone posts quotes from the New York Times.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!  He said that America has made mistakes before!  What an arrogant ass!
> 
> You really are a piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Nice op eds though.  Funny the only actual quote you could offer up was him saying we've made mistakes.  *gasp* the horror!
> 
> As for acting all nice to dictators, Chavez was elected, actually.  Unlike, say, Bush's favorite pal, Musharraf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Try again?
Click to expand...


"No"?  That's all you got....?   (oh right...besides "culture"....lol)


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No"?  That's all you got....?   (oh right...besides "culture"....lol)
Click to expand...


When you blatantly make shit up?  When you post made up, obviously false, bullshit about my beliefs?  Yes.  I don't feel the need to dignify your bullshit with a detailed response.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

MaggieMae said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!  He said that America has made mistakes before!  What an arrogant ass!
> 
> You really are a piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Nice op eds though.  Funny the only actual quote you could offer up was him saying we've made mistakes.  *gasp* the horror!
> 
> As for acting all nice to dictators, Chavez was elected, actually.  Unlike, say, Bush's favorite pal, Musharraf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock to you, but one of the reasons many of us continue to support Barack Obama is that you idiots continue to make such ignorant and absurd comparisons and accusations. If you can't debate a topic without saying childish things, why would anyone take you seriously as an adult with opinions that are intelligently thought out?
Click to expand...


Ignorant and absurd?  I think not....and certainly not just because _you _say so....lol



			
				MaggieMae said:
			
		

> Every single quoted passage is from CONSERVATIVE news outlets. Imagine that. And yet all hell breaks loose if someone posts quotes from the New York Times.



_Somebody's _got to say it.....the liberal Pravda certainly isn't going to....


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No"?  That's all you got....?   (oh right...besides "culture"....lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you blatantly make shit up?  When you post made up, obviously false, bullshit about my beliefs?  Yes.  I don't feel the need to dignify your bullshit with a detailed response.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh.....the typical whiny liberal response....when FACTS appear to contest your claims...


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "No"?  That's all you got....?   (oh right...besides "culture"....lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you blatantly make shit up?  When you post made up, obviously false, bullshit about my beliefs?  Yes.  I don't feel the need to dignify your bullshit with a detailed response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.....the typical whiny liberal response....when FACTS appear to contest your claims...
Click to expand...


Facts?  You posted this.



> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...



Point to a single fact in there.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you blatantly make shit up?  When you post made up, obviously false, bullshit about my beliefs?  Yes.  I don't feel the need to dignify your bullshit with a detailed response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.....the typical whiny liberal response....when FACTS appear to contest your claims...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts?  You posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point to a single fact in there.
Click to expand...


You libs fascinate me.....when you start losing an argument.... you try to twist it like a pretzel....lol

....sorry....but I'm not going to be drawn into a bullshit argument about an opinion statement I made....mimicking yours to boot....especially since I just laid out the FACTS to prove you wrong about your claim that the Big O does not run around the world apologizing for America...why don't you respond to that instead?


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.....the typical whiny liberal response....when FACTS appear to contest your claims...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts?  You posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's the "piece of work".....he's not up to the job as President of the USA
> 
> ...and obviously you can't fathom a single reason why...even though the explainations are right there for you to read in black and white...you're just another liberal kool-aid drinker...Obama must be your Messiah....and Chavez is your southern cross...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point to a single fact in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You libs fascinate me.....when you start losing an argument.... you try to twist it like a pretzel....lol
> 
> ....sorry....but I'm not going to be drawn into a bullshit argument about an opinion statement I made....mimicking yours to boot....especially since I just laid out the FACTS to prove you wrong about your claim that the Big O does not run around the world apologizing for America...why don't you respond to that instead?
Click to expand...


Thats not a fact either, dumbass.  Thats an opinion.  He goes around explaining that *gasp* yes we make mistakes as well.  I know, its terrible to be held to a human standard.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts?  You posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> Point to a single fact in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You libs fascinate me.....when you start losing an argument.... you try to twist it like a pretzel....lol
> 
> ....sorry....but I'm not going to be drawn into a bullshit argument about an opinion statement I made....mimicking yours to boot....especially since I just laid out the FACTS to prove you wrong about your claim that the Big O does not run around the world apologizing for America...why don't you respond to that instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not a fact either, dumbass.  Thats an opinion.  He goes around explaining that *gasp* yes we make mistakes as well.  I know, its terrible to be held to a human standard.
Click to expand...


....and see where it's got him.....NOWHERE


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You libs fascinate me.....when you start losing an argument.... you try to twist it like a pretzel....lol
> 
> ....sorry....but I'm not going to be drawn into a bullshit argument about an opinion statement I made....mimicking yours to boot....especially since I just laid out the FACTS to prove you wrong about your claim that the Big O does not run around the world apologizing for America...why don't you respond to that instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a fact either, dumbass.  Thats an opinion.  He goes around explaining that *gasp* yes we make mistakes as well.  I know, its terrible to be held to a human standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and see where it's got him.....NOWHERE
Click to expand...


Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a fact either, dumbass.  Thats an opinion.  He goes around explaining that *gasp* yes we make mistakes as well.  I know, its terrible to be held to a human standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and see where it's got him.....NOWHERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
Click to expand...


NOT where it counts.....ask the Big A....


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a fact either, dumbass.  Thats an opinion.  He goes around explaining that *gasp* yes we make mistakes as well.  I know, its terrible to be held to a human standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and see where it's got him.....NOWHERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
Click to expand...

and thats good how?
they want a weaker USA you dumbfuck
LOL


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and see where it's got him.....NOWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT where it counts.....ask the Big A....
Click to expand...


Ahmadinejad is one of the one where it counts?  More than Europe which contains many of our major allies?  Why is that?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and see where it's got him.....NOWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and thats good how?
> they want a weaker USA you dumbfuck
> LOL
Click to expand...


You honestly don't understand how people liking us is good?  

As for your second point, Europe wants a weaker USA?  Why?


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
> 
> 
> 
> and thats good how?
> they want a weaker USA you dumbfuck
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly don't understand how people liking us is good?
> 
> As for your second point, Europe wants a weaker USA?  Why?
Click to expand...

because it makes them seem stronger
you really dont understand international politics
you keep proving it over and over
but then, neither does your hero, Obama
thats why he has made so many blunders in such a short time


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats good how?
> they want a weaker USA you dumbfuck
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly don't understand how people liking us is good?
> 
> As for your second point, Europe wants a weaker USA?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because it makes them seem stronger
> you really dont understand international politics
> you keep proving it over and over
> but then, neither does your hero, Obama
> thats why he has made so many blunders in such a short time
Click to expand...


You are a fucking idiot.  It doesn't "make them seem stronger".  Its hurts them in the east/west dynamic.  


By the way, there is a difference between how much people like Obama and how weak the US is perceived to be.  Nobody things Zimbabwe is a terrible strong country, and yet Mugabe isn't exactly a favorable figure around the world.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly don't understand how people liking us is good?
> 
> As for your second point, Europe wants a weaker USA?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> because it makes them seem stronger
> you really dont understand international politics
> you keep proving it over and over
> but then, neither does your hero, Obama
> thats why he has made so many blunders in such a short time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot.  It doesn't "make them seem stronger".  Its hurts them in the east/west dynamic.
> 
> 
> By the way, there is a difference between how much people like Obama and how weak the US is perceived to be.  Nobody things Zimbabwe is a terrible strong country, and yet Mugabe isn't exactly a favorable figure around the world.
Click to expand...

no, you are the fucking moronic idiot here
you prove it over and over


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it makes them seem stronger
> you really dont understand international politics
> you keep proving it over and over
> but then, neither does your hero, Obama
> thats why he has made so many blunders in such a short time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot.  It doesn't "make them seem stronger".  Its hurts them in the east/west dynamic.
> 
> 
> By the way, there is a difference between how much people like Obama and how weak the US is perceived to be.  Nobody things Zimbabwe is a terrible strong country, and yet Mugabe isn't exactly a favorable figure around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you are the fucking moronic idiot here
> you prove it over and over
Click to expand...


Good job.  I prove you wrong and all you can give back is insults.  No surprise there.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT where it counts.....ask the Big A....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad is one of the one where it counts?  More than Europe which contains many of our major allies?  Why is that?
Click to expand...


Approval ratings from Europe for apologies?  BFD

Did the apology route work in the case of Ahmadinejad?  Of course not.

America needs to support the Iranian people in their revolution to become more free...this is our chance to help defuse Iran....toadying up to the Big A isn't going to cut it..supporting the Iranians people is the way to go....not apologizing...


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot.  It doesn't "make them seem stronger".  Its hurts them in the east/west dynamic.
> 
> 
> By the way, there is a difference between how much people like Obama and how weak the US is perceived to be.  Nobody things Zimbabwe is a terrible strong country, and yet Mugabe isn't exactly a favorable figure around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are the fucking moronic idiot here
> you prove it over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good job.  I prove you wrong and all you can give back is insults.  No surprise there.
Click to expand...

the only one you have proven wrong, is yourself


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually approval ratings for the US have been up around the world, and world leaders have applauded his actions.
> 
> 
> 
> and thats good how?
> they want a weaker USA you dumbfuck
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly don't understand how people liking us is good?
> 
> As for your second point, Europe wants a weaker USA?  Why?
Click to expand...


I get what he was saying.  I'm not surprised that you don't.


----------



## Nik

ScreamingEagle said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT where it counts.....ask the Big A....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad is one of the one where it counts?  More than Europe which contains many of our major allies?  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Approval ratings from Europe for apologies?  BFD
> 
> Did the apology route work in the case of Ahmadinejad?  Of course not.
> 
> America needs to support the Iranian people in their revolution to become more free...this is our chance to help defuse Iran....toadying up to the Big A isn't going to cut it..supporting the Iranians people is the way to go....not apologizing...
Click to expand...


Yeah...it doesn't matter if Europe likes us or not.  Its not like they are huge trading partners or something.

Obama never apologized to Ahmadinejad, moron.

And American rhetoric will HURT not help the Iranian people.  I've explained this to you over and over again, but you are just too blind to see it.  Hell, even some Neocons see it.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are the fucking moronic idiot here
> you prove it over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job.  I prove you wrong and all you can give back is insults.  No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only one you have proven wrong, is yourself
Click to expand...


Funny you follow me around like a little bitch, eh?

Back to your crate, puppy.  Bad dog!


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job.  I prove you wrong and all you can give back is insults.  No surprise there.
> 
> 
> 
> the only one you have proven wrong, is yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you follow me around like a little bitch, eh?
> 
> Back to your crate, puppy.  Bad dog!
Click to expand...

you post in threads i post in, asshole
i dont follow you around
it seem s more like you follow me


----------



## txlonghorn

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only one you have proven wrong, is yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you follow me around like a little bitch, eh?
> 
> Back to your crate, puppy.  Bad dog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you post in threads i post in, asshole
> i dont follow you around
> it seem s more like you follow me
Click to expand...


Damn Nik is full of himself huh?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only one you have proven wrong, is yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you follow me around like a little bitch, eh?
> 
> Back to your crate, puppy.  Bad dog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you post in threads i post in, asshole
> i dont follow you around
> it seem s more like you follow me
Click to expand...


Sure you don't.


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you follow me around like a little bitch, eh?
> 
> Back to your crate, puppy.  Bad dog!
> 
> 
> 
> you post in threads i post in, asshole
> i dont follow you around
> it seem s more like you follow me
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you don't.
Click to expand...


OK...DiveCon, stop following Nik around and making him look bad.  He has a rep to protect.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you post in threads i post in, asshole
> i dont follow you around
> it seem s more like you follow me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...DiveCon, stop following Nik around and making him look bad.  He has a rep to protect.
Click to expand...


Awww, puppy found a friend.  How cute.


----------



## DiveCon

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you post in threads i post in, asshole
> i dont follow you around
> it seem s more like you follow me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...DiveCon, stop following Nik around and making him look bad.  He has a rep to protect.
Click to expand...

what rep?
that he is too stupid and moronic for words?


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad is one of the one where it counts?  More than Europe which contains many of our major allies?  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approval ratings from Europe for apologies?  BFD
> 
> Did the apology route work in the case of Ahmadinejad?  Of course not.
> 
> America needs to support the Iranian people in their revolution to become more free...this is our chance to help defuse Iran....toadying up to the Big A isn't going to cut it..supporting the Iranians people is the way to go....not apologizing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...it doesn't matter if Europe likes us or not.  Its not like they are huge trading partners or something.
> 
> Obama never apologized to Ahmadinejad, moron.
> 
> And American rhetoric will HURT not help the Iranian people.  I've explained this to you over and over again, but you are just too blind to see it.  Hell, even some Neocons see it.
Click to expand...


Show me some proof where Obama omitted his apology to Iran.  The man has apologized the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## txlonghorn

DiveCon said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...DiveCon, stop following Nik around and making him look bad.  He has a rep to protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what rep?
> that he is too stupid and moronic for words?
Click to expand...


Now, now...he's come a long way.  He's using complete sentences.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approval ratings from Europe for apologies?  BFD
> 
> Did the apology route work in the case of Ahmadinejad?  Of course not.
> 
> America needs to support the Iranian people in their revolution to become more free...this is our chance to help defuse Iran....toadying up to the Big A isn't going to cut it..supporting the Iranians people is the way to go....not apologizing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it doesn't matter if Europe likes us or not.  Its not like they are huge trading partners or something.
> 
> Obama never apologized to Ahmadinejad, moron.
> 
> And American rhetoric will HURT not help the Iranian people.  I've explained this to you over and over again, but you are just too blind to see it.  Hell, even some Neocons see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some proof where Obama omitted his apology to Iran.  The man has apologized the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!
Click to expand...


Now, Dive, are you paying attention?  See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative.  This is where one objects.  So, are you going to object for me?


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it doesn't matter if Europe likes us or not.  Its not like they are huge trading partners or something.
> 
> Obama never apologized to Ahmadinejad, moron.
> 
> And American rhetoric will HURT not help the Iranian people.  I've explained this to you over and over again, but you are just too blind to see it.  Hell, even some Neocons see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some proof where Obama omitted his apology to Iran.  The man has apologized the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, Dive, are you paying attention?  See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative.  This is where one objects.  So, are you going to object for me?
Click to expand...


I just want you to back up your statement with some facts.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it doesn't matter if Europe likes us or not. Its not like they are huge trading partners or something.
> 
> Obama never apologized to Ahmadinejad, moron.
> 
> And American rhetoric will HURT not help the Iranian people. I've explained this to you over and over again, but you are just too blind to see it. Hell, even some Neocons see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some proof where Obama omitted his apology to Iran. The man has apologized the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, Dive, are you paying attention? See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative. This is where one objects. So, are you going to object for me?
Click to expand...

it was poorly worded


since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included



Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm


*Nik


----------



## txlonghorn

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some proof where Obama omitted his apology to Iran. The man has apologized the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Dive, are you paying attention? See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative. This is where one objects. So, are you going to object for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was poorly worded
> 
> 
> since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm
> 
> 
> *Nik
Click to expand...




Wow...was it that hard to decipher?  Thanks for helping Nik out for me.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some proof where Obama omitted his apology to Iran. The man has apologized the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Dive, are you paying attention? See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative. This is where one objects. So, are you going to object for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was poorly worded
> 
> 
> since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm
> 
> 
> *Nik
Click to expand...


Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Dive, are you paying attention? See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative. This is where one objects. So, are you going to object for me?
> 
> 
> 
> it was poorly worded
> 
> 
> since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm
> 
> 
> *Nik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.
Click to expand...

gee, even google disagrees with you

 Results *1* - *10* of about *47,400,000* for *obama world apology tour*. (*0.33* seconds)


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was poorly worded
> 
> 
> since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm
> 
> 
> *Nik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee, even google disagrees with you
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *47,400,000* for *obama world apology tour*. (*0.33* seconds)
Click to expand...


201 results for Divecon is a Moron.

That make that true as well?


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Dive, are you paying attention? See, he is actually asking me to prove a negative. This is where one objects. So, are you going to object for me?
> 
> 
> 
> it was poorly worded
> 
> 
> since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm
> 
> 
> *Nik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.
Click to expand...


Ok...you're gonna have to back your statements in order for me to give you ANY credibility.  You keep hanging on this claim that Obama hasn't apologized for US arrogance and poor judgement while addressing his overseas fanclub from the world stage.  Everytime he makes a speech in another country, it is directed at the world.  He even makes references to "citizens of the world" and "people of the world".


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> gee, even google disagrees with you
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *47,400,000* for *obama world apology tour*. (*0.33* seconds)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
Click to expand...


  Holy shit he cracks me up.  

Instead of addressing the facts that prove you to be in idiot, you keep throwing crybaby insults.  

Have you got any good "yo momma" jokes?  I love those.  If you run out of things to say, you can just google it...   type "YO MOMMA JOKES" and it will give you tons to choose from and then  you'll have lots of ammo to fight back with.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was poorly worded
> 
> 
> since Obama was apologizing to the world, and Iran IS part of the world(well, last i knew) they would have been included
> 
> 
> 
> Hint for the slow minded*: the stuff in () was sarcasm
> 
> 
> *Nik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok...you're gonna have to back your statements in order for me to give you ANY credibility.  You keep hanging on this claim that Obama hasn't apologized for US arrogance and poor judgement while addressing his overseas fanclub from the world stage.  Everytime he makes a speech in another country, it is directed at the world.  He even makes references to "citizens of the world" and "people of the world".
Click to expand...


Every time he makes a speech in another country, its directed at the world?  Please provide cites to all his overseas speeches and cite why you think they are directed at the world.  Thanks.

He has never apologized.  He has said we made mistakes, etc, etc, (which only an idiot would deny), but that is something else.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee, even google disagrees with you
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *47,400,000* for *obama world apology tour*. (*0.33* seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit he cracks me up.
> 
> Instead of addressing the facts that prove you to be in idiot, you keep throwing crybaby insults.
> 
> Have you got any good "yo momma" jokes?  I love those.  If you run out of things to say, you can just google it...   type "YO MOMMA JOKES" and it will give you tons to choose from and then  you'll have lots of ammo to fight back with.
Click to expand...


Way to miss the point.  Sorry that was too complex for your feeble mind.  Let me try it again.

That something has google hits doesn't make it true.  That better?


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he didn't apologize to the entire world.  Sorry, I didn't count on him lying outright.  I figured it would be more subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> gee, even google disagrees with you
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *47,400,000* for *obama world apology tour*. (*0.33* seconds)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
Click to expand...

Results *1* - *10* of about *111,000* for *nik is a moron*. (*0.32* seconds) 


LOL
you lose again


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee, even google disagrees with you
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *47,400,000* for *obama world apology tour*. (*0.33* seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *111,000* for *nik is a moron*. (*0.32* seconds)
> 
> 
> LOL
> you lose again
Click to expand...


...

Your stupidity continues to astound.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *111,000* for *nik is a moron*. (*0.32* seconds)
> 
> 
> LOL
> you lose again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Your stupidity continues to astound.
Click to expand...

as does the irony in your attacks


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *111,000* for *nik is a moron*. (*0.32* seconds)
> 
> 
> LOL
> you lose again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Your stupidity continues to astound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as does the irony in your attacks
Click to expand...


You fail at figuring out how I was attacking you.


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit he cracks me up.
> 
> Instead of addressing the facts that prove you to be in idiot, you keep throwing crybaby insults.
> 
> Have you got any good "yo momma" jokes?  I love those.  If you run out of things to say, you can just google it...   type "YO MOMMA JOKES" and it will give you tons to choose from and then  you'll have lots of ammo to fight back with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to miss the point.  Sorry that was too complex for your feeble mind.  Let me try it again.
> 
> That something has google hits doesn't make it true.  That better?
Click to expand...


You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.  

So...google this...go fuck yourself


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 201 results for Divecon is a Moron.
> 
> That make that true as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit he cracks me up.
> 
> Instead of addressing the facts that prove you to be in idiot, you keep throwing crybaby insults.
> 
> Have you got any good "yo momma" jokes?  I love those.  If you run out of things to say, you can just google it...   type "YO MOMMA JOKES" and it will give you tons to choose from and then  you'll have lots of ammo to fight back with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to miss the point.  Sorry that was too complex for your feeble mind.  Let me try it again.
> 
> That something has google hits doesn't make it true.  That better?
Click to expand...

i never said google hits make it true, so once again, you fail


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit he cracks me up.
> 
> Instead of addressing the facts that prove you to be in idiot, you keep throwing crybaby insults.
> 
> Have you got any good "yo momma" jokes?  I love those.  If you run out of things to say, you can just google it...   type "YO MOMMA JOKES" and it will give you tons to choose from and then  you'll have lots of ammo to fight back with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to miss the point.  Sorry that was too complex for your feeble mind.  Let me try it again.
> 
> That something has google hits doesn't make it true.  That better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.
> 
> So...google this...go fuck yourself
Click to expand...


No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.

1,950,000 for moon landing hoax

Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Your stupidity continues to astound.
> 
> 
> 
> as does the irony in your attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail at figuring out how I was attacking you.
Click to expand...

i dont have to figure it out from a moron like you


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to miss the point.  Sorry that was too complex for your feeble mind.  Let me try it again.
> 
> That something has google hits doesn't make it true.  That better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.
> 
> So...google this...go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
Click to expand...

it was a fucking JOKE you moron


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to miss the point.  Sorry that was too complex for your feeble mind.  Let me try it again.
> 
> That something has google hits doesn't make it true.  That better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.
> 
> So...google this...go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
Click to expand...


I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."  

You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.


----------



## Chris

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.
> 
> So...google this...go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."
> 
> You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.
Click to expand...


Yes, Bush-Vader fucked up pretty bad.

Obama is setting things right again.


----------



## txlonghorn

Chris said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."
> 
> You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Bush-Vader fucked up pretty bad.
> 
> Obama is setting things right again.
Click to expand...


Brilliant comment Chris...thanks


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaggieMae said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tantrum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ought to know....you have thrown enough yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can show me where I _EVER_ let loose like that, then I'll owe you an apology.
Click to expand...


Chrissy is the only one i let loose on like that Maggie and he knows why.....hes a fuckin pussy.....and every time i see a post by him, i will no doubt call him that again.......


----------



## Harry Dresden

txlonghorn said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."
> 
> You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Bush-Vader fucked up pretty bad.
> 
> Obama is setting things right again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant comment Chris...thanks
Click to expand...


well that killed that thread....and was just getting good.....so you guys think the Yankees will take it this year?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.
> 
> So...google this...go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a fucking JOKE you moron
Click to expand...


Wow...Its impossible to tell the difference when you make joke arguments or actual arguments.  They are both equally absurd 

Oh noes!  Now you'll neg rep me again like you do every day, won't you!


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic explanation was not necessary.  I got it the first time....it's not me that missed the point.   I give very little credence to the credibility of your search.  Whereas Dive's had actual substance.  Your attempt at an insult further solidifies your inability to make a point with any substance.
> 
> So...google this...go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."
> 
> You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.
Click to expand...


You keep saying its so obvious to find the exact source, so why haven't you posted it yet?


----------



## PixieStix

I am surely no fan of obama, but that little punk ass freak in Iran has his head up his ass if he thinks that obama meant what he said. Obama probably secretly admires the Iranian regimes way of controling the people, it might even be a secret fantasy of his *wink* wink*


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, his didn't have actual substance.  The hits were a result of the right-wing echo chamber.  That it gets bounced around on far right news sites that constantly lie doesn't mean it actually counts as evidence or is true.
> 
> 1,950,000 for moon landing hoax
> 
> Omg, the moon landing was faked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  Most asinine standard ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."
> 
> You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying its so obvious to find the exact source, so why haven't you posted it yet?
Click to expand...


So not only do I need to think for you, I need to go and find the source of YOUR claim?  Sorry jaggoff, I've got better things to do with my time than wipe your ass for you.  But in the future, you might consider having a source that backs up your statements.  So, when you figure out to find the facts that prove that Obama didn't apologize to Iran...let me know.  Or don't.  I don't give a damn...but you can bet I will not be giving you in credit for your useless opinions.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known that because there were very few liberal supported sources about a subject that they wouldn't DARE bring up, you'd discount the facts.  Figures.  There's plenty of substance in that search.  You have to be capable of having an open mind to the words he has spoken and what they mean.  You have to be able to understand that these words have been captured in text and on video and audio recordings that will back up any claim from any source...left wing, right wing or otherwise.   You're still trying to convince yourself that it's not true just because it was reported by someone with a different view than your own.  The convenience of that is detremental to your ability to be objective.  I'm not asking your to believe everything you see on the internet.  But when the words are seen coming from Obama's mouth and heard in playback...it's kinda hard to argue that he hasn't made apologies to EVERYONE he has addressed in any of his speeches that include his stance on America's past governmental control.  His arrogance on the subject is astounding.  He thinks he can go in to all these other countries and say, "Hey, we've been a bad country for a long time...we've done some bad things and made some bad decisions.  But don't you worry about that anymore...Obama is here and I'm dedicated to doing everything better than it's ever been done before."
> 
> You really can't argue that this is pretty close to what's been said in several countries around the globe in the first 6 months of his term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying its so obvious to find the exact source, so why haven't you posted it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only do I need to think for you, I need to go and find the source of YOUR claim?  Sorry jaggoff, I've got better things to do with my time than wipe your ass for you.  But in the future, you might consider having a source that backs up your statements.  So, when you figure out to find the facts that prove that Obama didn't apologize to Iran...let me know.  Or don't.  I don't give a damn...but you can bet I will not be giving you in credit for your useless opinions.
Click to expand...


Actually it was YOU who claimed that he apologized to the world, not me.  But nice attempt at burden shifting there.


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying its so obvious to find the exact source, so why haven't you posted it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only do I need to think for you, I need to go and find the source of YOUR claim?  Sorry jaggoff, I've got better things to do with my time than wipe your ass for you.  But in the future, you might consider having a source that backs up your statements.  So, when you figure out to find the facts that prove that Obama didn't apologize to Iran...let me know.  Or don't.  I don't give a damn...but you can bet I will not be giving you in credit for your useless opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was YOU who claimed that he apologized to the world, not me.  But nice attempt at burden shifting there.
Click to expand...


Yeah...you might want to read what I wrote again.  I'm not sure you're mastering the grammer side of the english language just yet.  I clearly asked you to provide the source that supports your idea that Obama never apologized to Iran.  So you're right...I DID claim that he has apologized to the world.  That doesn't have to be proven.  It's all over the place.  So I'm not the one shifting...you're doing a great job of proving yourself though.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not only do I need to think for you, I need to go and find the source of YOUR claim?  Sorry jaggoff, I've got better things to do with my time than wipe your ass for you.  But in the future, you might consider having a source that backs up your statements.  So, when you figure out to find the facts that prove that Obama didn't apologize to Iran...let me know.  Or don't.  I don't give a damn...but you can bet I will not be giving you in credit for your useless opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was YOU who claimed that he apologized to the world, not me.  But nice attempt at burden shifting there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...you might want to read what I wrote again.  I'm not sure you're mastering the grammer side of the english language just yet.  I clearly asked you to provide the source that supports your idea that Obama never apologized to Iran.  So you're right...I DID claim that he has apologized to the world.  That doesn't have to be proven.  It's all over the place.  So I'm not the one shifting...you're doing a great job of proving yourself though.
Click to expand...


It doesn't have to be proven?  Actually, yes it does.  So kindly do so, or slink away in defeat.  

And its impossible to prove a negative, moron.


----------



## DiveCon

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not only do I need to think for you, I need to go and find the source of YOUR claim? Sorry jaggoff, I've got better things to do with my time than wipe your ass for you. But in the future, you might consider having a source that backs up your statements. So, when you figure out to find the facts that prove that Obama didn't apologize to Iran...let me know. Or don't. I don't give a damn...but you can bet I will not be giving you in credit for your useless opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was YOU who claimed that he apologized to the world, not me. But nice attempt at burden shifting there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...you might want to read what I wrote again. I'm not sure you're mastering the grammer side of the english language just yet. I clearly asked you to provide the source that supports your idea that Obama never apologized to Iran. So you're right...I DID claim that he has apologized to the world. That doesn't have to be proven. It's all over the place. So I'm not the one shifting...you're doing a great job of proving yourself though.
Click to expand...

actually, you would need to prove he did more so than he didnt
but, its known world wide that he did


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was YOU who claimed that he apologized to the world, not me. But nice attempt at burden shifting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...you might want to read what I wrote again. I'm not sure you're mastering the grammer side of the english language just yet. I clearly asked you to provide the source that supports your idea that Obama never apologized to Iran. So you're right...I DID claim that he has apologized to the world. That doesn't have to be proven. It's all over the place. So I'm not the one shifting...you're doing a great job of proving yourself though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you would need to prove he did more so than he didnt
> but, its known world wide that he did
Click to expand...


Then it should be easy to find a text of his words, eh?

Funny that your having such trouble with it.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...you might want to read what I wrote again. I'm not sure you're mastering the grammer side of the english language just yet. I clearly asked you to provide the source that supports your idea that Obama never apologized to Iran. So you're right...I DID claim that he has apologized to the world. That doesn't have to be proven. It's all over the place. So I'm not the one shifting...you're doing a great job of proving yourself though.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you would need to prove he did more so than he didnt
> but, its known world wide that he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy to find a text of his words, eh?
> 
> Funny that your having such trouble with it.
Click to expand...

no, i'm not bothering to
because it's quite well known that he did


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you would need to prove he did more so than he didnt
> but, its known world wide that he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy to find a text of his words, eh?
> 
> Funny that your having such trouble with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i'm not bothering to
> because it's quite well known that he did
Click to expand...


Way to cop out as usual, dipshit.

Its quite well known...yeah maybe in rightwing echo chambers it is.  Try actually living in reality where you have to find evidence of your bullshit assertions as opposed to just pretending its true because your propaganda machines say so.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy to find a text of his words, eh?
> 
> Funny that your having such trouble with it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i'm not bothering to
> because it's quite well known that he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to cop out as usual, dipshit.
> 
> Its quite well known...yeah maybe in rightwing echo chambers it is.  Try actually living in reality where you have to find evidence of your bullshit assertions as opposed to just pretending its true because your propaganda machines say so.
Click to expand...

you mean right wing echo chambers like THIS

Romney On Iran's Elections: Obama's Apology Tour Isn't Working (VIDEO)


----------



## DiveCon

or maybe you mean THIS right wing echo chamber

Obama's 'World Apology Tour' no leadership effort


----------



## DiveCon

or maybe this is now a right wing echo chamber

President Obama to Europe: Sorry About the Bush Years* - Political Punch


----------



## DiveCon

or this one

White House Watch: Obama in Middle East, Apologizing to the Muslim World, More - washingtonpost.com


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be easy to find a text of his words, eh?
> 
> Funny that your having such trouble with it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i'm not bothering to
> because it's quite well known that he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to cop out as usual, dipshit.
> 
> Its quite well known...yeah maybe in rightwing echo chambers it is.  Try actually living in reality where you have to find evidence of your bullshit assertions as opposed to just pretending its true because your propaganda machines say so.
Click to expand...

is that enough to you yet?
you moron


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i'm not bothering to
> because it's quite well known that he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to cop out as usual, dipshit.
> 
> Its quite well known...yeah maybe in rightwing echo chambers it is.  Try actually living in reality where you have to find evidence of your bullshit assertions as opposed to just pretending its true because your propaganda machines say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean right wing echo chambers like THIS
> 
> Romney On Iran's Elections: Obama's Apology Tour Isn't Working (VIDEO)
Click to expand...


Yes, Mitt Romney is part of the right wing echo chamber.  Try posting something that Obama actually said, as opposed to what rightwing politicians say he said.  Where did he tell the world he was sorry?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> or maybe you mean THIS right wing echo chamber
> 
> Obama's 'World Apology Tour' no leadership effort



Funny he never said sorry in those quotes either.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> or maybe this is now a right wing echo chamber
> 
> President Obama to Europe: Sorry About the Bush Years* - Political Punch



Hmmm, still no word of Obama saying sorry.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> or this one
> 
> White House Watch: Obama in Middle East, Apologizing to the Muslim World, More - washingtonpost.com



Are you really this retarded?  Try reading your links before you post them, dipshit.  This is a post about whether Obama should apologize, not saying he has apologized.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i'm not bothering to
> because it's quite well known that he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to cop out as usual, dipshit.
> 
> Its quite well known...yeah maybe in rightwing echo chambers it is.  Try actually living in reality where you have to find evidence of your bullshit assertions as opposed to just pretending its true because your propaganda machines say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that enough to you yet?
> you moron
Click to expand...


Funny you just linked to other people saying he apologized.  Pointing out that other retards share your idiotic opinion doesn't say much.  How bout you point to where he actually said he was sorry, eh?


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to cop out as usual, dipshit.
> 
> Its quite well known...yeah maybe in rightwing echo chambers it is.  Try actually living in reality where you have to find evidence of your bullshit assertions as opposed to just pretending its true because your propaganda machines say so.
> 
> 
> 
> is that enough to you yet?
> you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you just linked to other people saying he apologized.  Pointing out that other retards share your idiotic opinion doesn't say much.  How bout you point to where he actually said he was sorry, eh?
Click to expand...

you numbfuck
look at the sources
"right wing echo chambers"

i dont think so you fucking moron


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that enough to you yet?
> you moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you just linked to other people saying he apologized.  Pointing out that other retards share your idiotic opinion doesn't say much.  How bout you point to where he actually said he was sorry, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you numbfuck
> look at the sources
> "right wing echo chambers"
> 
> i dont think so you fucking moron
Click to expand...


Mitt Romney isn't a rightwing echo chamber?

Some random ass blog?

Lmfao.  How bout you link me to Obamas words, when exactly he apologized.


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you just linked to other people saying he apologized.  Pointing out that other retards share your idiotic opinion doesn't say much.  How bout you point to where he actually said he was sorry, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> you numbfuck
> look at the sources
> "right wing echo chambers"
> 
> i dont think so you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney isn't a rightwing echo chamber?
> 
> Some random ass blog?
> 
> Lmfao.  How bout you link me to Obamas words, when exactly he apologized.
Click to expand...

the huffington post you fucking MORON
every one of those links were to LEFT WING SITES


----------



## DiveCon

and, Mitt Romney is a republican, but right wing he is NOT
you dumbfuck
stop assuming that all republicans are conservatives


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe you mean THIS right wing echo chamber
> 
> Obama's 'World Apology Tour' no leadership effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny he never said sorry in those quotes either.
Click to expand...


Are you seriously going to act like you don't consider his words as an attempt at admitting wrong doing?  Isn't that what an apology is???  MY GOD!!  Are always this obtuse or are you just so anally bound up that you refuse to admit when you don't have a position worth shit???

I'm still going to ask you to show me how you came to your conclusion.  Especially now that you have seen the evidence of mine.  I don't give a DAMN if you label them right wing echo chambers.  Of course you would...they don't say what you want them to say, so they must be lying.  You've got a brain that has at least SOME ability to reason.  USE IT!  Stop looking like a moron and back up your OWN statements.  What the hell do you mean when you say you can't prove a negative???  Then how can you say it's true?  Sounds to me like the real cop out is in your court.  Since you can't do it, you want to say it can't be done.  Well then...genius...if it can't be done, you can't claim it's validity.  You're wasting your time and to the best of my knowledge I don't see anyone coming to your aid to try and back you up.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you numbfuck
> look at the sources
> "right wing echo chambers"
> 
> i dont think so you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney isn't a rightwing echo chamber?
> 
> Some random ass blog?
> 
> Lmfao.  How bout you link me to Obamas words, when exactly he apologized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the huffington post you fucking MORON
> every one of those links were to LEFT WING SITES
Click to expand...


Lmfao, it was the huffington post video taping a rightwing nutjob.  That doesn't make it somehow left wing.


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> and, Mitt Romney is a republican, but right wing he is NOT
> you dumbfuck
> stop assuming that all republicans are conservatives



Actually he tried very hard to be rightwing in the last election.


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe you mean THIS right wing echo chamber
> 
> Obama's 'World Apology Tour' no leadership effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny he never said sorry in those quotes either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you seriously going to act like you don't consider his words as an attempt at admitting wrong doing?  Isn't that what an apology is???  MY GOD!!  Are always this obtuse or are you just so anally bound up that you refuse to admit when you don't have a position worth shit???
> 
> I'm still going to ask you to show me how you came to your conclusion.  Especially now that you have seen the evidence of mine.  I don't give a DAMN if you label them right wing echo chambers.  Of course you would...they don't say what you want them to say, so they must be lying.  You've got a brain that has at least SOME ability to reason.  USE IT!  Stop looking like a moron and back up your OWN statements.  What the hell do you mean when you say you can't prove a negative???  Then how can you say it's true?  Sounds to me like the real cop out is in your court.  Since you can't do it, you want to say it can't be done.  Well then...genius...if it can't be done, you can't claim it's validity.  You're wasting your time and to the best of my knowledge I don't see anyone coming to your aid to try and back you up.
Click to expand...


An apology is saying "I am sorry".  Saying "we fucked up" isn't an apology.  

I don't need people to come to my aid, dumbshit.  I am perfectly capable of debating a moron like you by myself.  I mean you can't prove a negative, its a fact about life, moron.  That doesn't mean one should never hold a negative point of view.  Everyone holds views that can't be 100% proven.


----------



## txlonghorn

Nik said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny he never said sorry in those quotes either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously going to act like you don't consider his words as an attempt at admitting wrong doing?  Isn't that what an apology is???  MY GOD!!  Are always this obtuse or are you just so anally bound up that you refuse to admit when you don't have a position worth shit???
> 
> I'm still going to ask you to show me how you came to your conclusion.  Especially now that you have seen the evidence of mine.  I don't give a DAMN if you label them right wing echo chambers.  Of course you would...they don't say what you want them to say, so they must be lying.  You've got a brain that has at least SOME ability to reason.  USE IT!  Stop looking like a moron and back up your OWN statements.  What the hell do you mean when you say you can't prove a negative???  Then how can you say it's true?  Sounds to me like the real cop out is in your court.  Since you can't do it, you want to say it can't be done.  Well then...genius...if it can't be done, you can't claim it's validity.  You're wasting your time and to the best of my knowledge I don't see anyone coming to your aid to try and back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An apology is saying "I am sorry".  Saying "we fucked up" isn't an apology.
> 
> I don't need people to come to my aid, dumbshit.  I am perfectly capable of debating a moron like you by myself.  I mean you can't prove a negative, its a fact about life, moron.  That doesn't mean one should never hold a negative point of view.  Everyone holds views that can't be 100% proven.
Click to expand...


So by your logic, let's try a little test...you accuse me of taking something from your house and I say I didn't.  I have to prove a negative right?  So if I can prove that I was somewhere else at the time, then I've achieved my goal.  There are may ways to prove something whether it's a negative or not.  I have a negative opinion of you...and it's based on you're thought processes.  Which I can prove by what you've written.  It's simple really.  But I understand that you don't want to try.  It might make you appear wrong.

As for your inane justification of what an apology is, people say I'm sorry all the time without ever muttering the words.  I'm assuming you're one of those people who can't say it.  So instead you'd say.. "I fucked up"  The admission itself is an admission of guilt.  Now, if you're standing on the premis that Obama isn't sorry for what he claims are "fuck ups" then I guess you could stretch the argument that thin.  It's very unlikely but still possible.  He WANTS the muslim world to feel his regret so that he has a more sympathetic stance with them.  But politically, it would be VERY DUMB to actually say the words "I'm sorry" or in the case "WE'RE sorry".  He knows better than that.


----------



## DiveCon

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously going to act like you don't consider his words as an attempt at admitting wrong doing?  Isn't that what an apology is???  MY GOD!!  Are always this obtuse or are you just so anally bound up that you refuse to admit when you don't have a position worth shit???
> 
> I'm still going to ask you to show me how you came to your conclusion.  Especially now that you have seen the evidence of mine.  I don't give a DAMN if you label them right wing echo chambers.  Of course you would...they don't say what you want them to say, so they must be lying.  You've got a brain that has at least SOME ability to reason.  USE IT!  Stop looking like a moron and back up your OWN statements.  What the hell do you mean when you say you can't prove a negative???  Then how can you say it's true?  Sounds to me like the real cop out is in your court.  Since you can't do it, you want to say it can't be done.  Well then...genius...if it can't be done, you can't claim it's validity.  You're wasting your time and to the best of my knowledge I don't see anyone coming to your aid to try and back you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apology is saying "I am sorry".  Saying "we fucked up" isn't an apology.
> 
> I don't need people to come to my aid, dumbshit.  I am perfectly capable of debating a moron like you by myself.  I mean you can't prove a negative, its a fact about life, moron.  That doesn't mean one should never hold a negative point of view.  Everyone holds views that can't be 100% proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So by your logic, let's try a little test...you accuse me of taking something from your house and I say I didn't.  I have to prove a negative right?  So if I can prove that I was somewhere else at the time, then I've achieved my goal.  There are may ways to prove something whether it's a negative or not.  I have a negative opinion of you...and it's based on you're thought processes.  Which I can prove by what you've written.  It's simple really.  But I understand that you don't want to try.  It might make you appear wrong.
> 
> As for your inane justification of what an apology is, people say I'm sorry all the time without ever muttering the words.  I'm assuming you're one of those people who can't say it.  So instead you'd say.. "I fucked up"  The admission itself is an admission of guilt.  Now, if you're standing on the premis that Obama isn't sorry for what he claims are "fuck ups" then I guess you could stretch the argument that thin.  It's very unlikely but still possible.  He WANTS the muslim world to feel his regret so that he has a more sympathetic stance with them.  But politically, it would be VERY DUMB to actually say the words "I'm sorry" or in the case "WE'RE sorry".  He knows better than that.
Click to expand...

except you didnt prove the negative
you proved a positive that you were somewhere else


----------



## Nik

txlonghorn said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously going to act like you don't consider his words as an attempt at admitting wrong doing?  Isn't that what an apology is???  MY GOD!!  Are always this obtuse or are you just so anally bound up that you refuse to admit when you don't have a position worth shit???
> 
> I'm still going to ask you to show me how you came to your conclusion.  Especially now that you have seen the evidence of mine.  I don't give a DAMN if you label them right wing echo chambers.  Of course you would...they don't say what you want them to say, so they must be lying.  You've got a brain that has at least SOME ability to reason.  USE IT!  Stop looking like a moron and back up your OWN statements.  What the hell do you mean when you say you can't prove a negative???  Then how can you say it's true?  Sounds to me like the real cop out is in your court.  Since you can't do it, you want to say it can't be done.  Well then...genius...if it can't be done, you can't claim it's validity.  You're wasting your time and to the best of my knowledge I don't see anyone coming to your aid to try and back you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apology is saying "I am sorry".  Saying "we fucked up" isn't an apology.
> 
> I don't need people to come to my aid, dumbshit.  I am perfectly capable of debating a moron like you by myself.  I mean you can't prove a negative, its a fact about life, moron.  That doesn't mean one should never hold a negative point of view.  Everyone holds views that can't be 100% proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So by your logic, let's try a little test...you accuse me of taking something from your house and I say I didn't.  I have to prove a negative right?  So if I can prove that I was somewhere else at the time, then I've achieved my goal.  There are may ways to prove something whether it's a negative or not.  I have a negative opinion of you...and it's based on you're thought processes.  Which I can prove by what you've written.  It's simple really.  But I understand that you don't want to try.  It might make you appear wrong.
Click to expand...


Its a term of art, moron.  It means generally that some things are unprovable.  For example, this.  Please tell me exactly what evidence I can give to prove that Obama never apologized to Iran.  You want me to post every single speech he ever made?  

Your analogy is a false one.  You can prove that someone did not do something by showing that it would be impossible for them to have done that thing.  Can I show that it was impossible for Obama to have apologized?  No.  Because its not.  

Now, feel free to try to create a similar analogy, but no such thing exists.  And, as I said, its impossible to 




> As for your inane justification of what an apology is, people say I'm sorry all the time without ever muttering the words.  I'm assuming you're one of those people who can't say it.  So instead you'd say.. "I fucked up"  The admission itself is an admission of guilt.  Now, if you're standing on the premis that Obama isn't sorry for what he claims are "fuck ups" then I guess you could stretch the argument that thin.  It's very unlikely but still possible.  He WANTS the muslim world to feel his regret so that he has a more sympathetic stance with them.  But politically, it would be VERY DUMB to actually say the words "I'm sorry" or in the case "WE'RE sorry".  He knows better than that.



Well good, you've admitted he never said he was sorry.  That we made mistakes?  Yes.  Do you find some fault with someone admitting that the US has made mistakes?  Do you find that reprehensible for the US to admit its made mistakes?


----------



## Nik

DiveCon said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> An apology is saying "I am sorry".  Saying "we fucked up" isn't an apology.
> 
> I don't need people to come to my aid, dumbshit.  I am perfectly capable of debating a moron like you by myself.  I mean you can't prove a negative, its a fact about life, moron.  That doesn't mean one should never hold a negative point of view.  Everyone holds views that can't be 100% proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, let's try a little test...you accuse me of taking something from your house and I say I didn't.  I have to prove a negative right?  So if I can prove that I was somewhere else at the time, then I've achieved my goal.  There are may ways to prove something whether it's a negative or not.  I have a negative opinion of you...and it's based on you're thought processes.  Which I can prove by what you've written.  It's simple really.  But I understand that you don't want to try.  It might make you appear wrong.
> 
> As for your inane justification of what an apology is, people say I'm sorry all the time without ever muttering the words.  I'm assuming you're one of those people who can't say it.  So instead you'd say.. "I fucked up"  The admission itself is an admission of guilt.  Now, if you're standing on the premis that Obama isn't sorry for what he claims are "fuck ups" then I guess you could stretch the argument that thin.  It's very unlikely but still possible.  He WANTS the muslim world to feel his regret so that he has a more sympathetic stance with them.  But politically, it would be VERY DUMB to actually say the words "I'm sorry" or in the case "WE'RE sorry".  He knows better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except you didnt prove the negative
> you proved a positive that you were somewhere else
Click to expand...


Haha, well done.  You did something right


----------



## DiveCon

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic, let's try a little test...you accuse me of taking something from your house and I say I didn't. I have to prove a negative right? So if I can prove that I was somewhere else at the time, then I've achieved my goal. There are may ways to prove something whether it's a negative or not. I have a negative opinion of you...and it's based on you're thought processes. Which I can prove by what you've written. It's simple really. But I understand that you don't want to try. It might make you appear wrong.
> 
> As for your inane justification of what an apology is, people say I'm sorry all the time without ever muttering the words. I'm assuming you're one of those people who can't say it. So instead you'd say.. "I fucked up" The admission itself is an admission of guilt. Now, if you're standing on the premis that Obama isn't sorry for what he claims are "fuck ups" then I guess you could stretch the argument that thin. It's very unlikely but still possible. He WANTS the muslim world to feel his regret so that he has a more sympathetic stance with them. But politically, it would be VERY DUMB to actually say the words "I'm sorry" or in the case "WE'RE sorry". He knows better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> except you didnt prove the negative
> you proved a positive that you were somewhere else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, well done. You did something right
Click to expand...

i'm almost always right, moron

and when i'm not, i'll admit it and correct it


unlike YOU


----------



## Chris

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except you didnt prove the negative
> you proved a positive that you were somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well done. You did something right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm almost always right, moron
> 
> and when i'm not, i'll admit it and correct it
> 
> 
> unlike YOU
Click to expand...


You really are a troll.

All you do is call everyone who disagrees with you a "moron." You can't even think of another word to use.

Dive, get out of your cabin once in a while. There is a whole world out there.


----------



## DiveCon

Chris said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well done. You did something right
> 
> 
> 
> i'm almost always right, moron
> 
> and when i'm not, i'll admit it and correct it
> 
> 
> unlike YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a troll.
> 
> All you do is call everyone who disagrees with you a "moron." You can't even think of another word to use.
> 
> Dive, get out of your cabin once in a while. There is a whole world out there.
Click to expand...

fuck off dipshit
you are nothing
you dont even get up to the troll level
you would be what trolls scrape of the bottom of their hairy feet


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well done. You did something right
> 
> 
> 
> i'm almost always right, moron
> 
> and when i'm not, i'll admit it and correct it
> 
> 
> unlike YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a troll.
> 
> All you do is call everyone who disagrees with you a "moron." You can't even think of another word to use.
> 
> Dive, get out of your cabin once in a while. There is a whole world out there.
Click to expand...


You should talk.  You repeat entire paragraphs over and over and over again.


----------

